# Hull Clinic... Part 5



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks natasha

[fly]   WOOHOO I'VE NEVER BEEN FIRST BEFORE   [/fly]

(sorry-I don't get out much!)

I actually haven't got anything to say apart from HI 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

I am feeling miserable today.  Been to the doctors and i have thrush in my nipples and libby has it in her mouth.  Breastfeeding is sooooooo painful and they itch all the time. Libby got a prescription for some medicine and i got one for some cream.  No ****ing chemists in hull has the cream for me and the itching is driving me crazy!!!!  have ordered it from boots - cant wait til 10 a.m. tomorrow now.

Apart from that i dont have anything much to say either.  just sold all my materity clothes for £100 on ebay woo hoo!

Cat xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Cat-sounds awful. It's ridiculous that you can't get anything for it.    Roll on tomorrow.

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

am happy now!  have applied the MAGIC cream.  The relief was instant!!!

Hows everyone today.  I'm just waiting for my friend to arrive with her 10 month old daughter and have some time to kill but its quiet on here once again!!

cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

I'm here but I was just lurking because I haven't got anything interesting to say!
Glad you got the cream and it's working.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

we were at the bottom of the page

Is there anyone out there? I'ts echoing in here  

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hello

Its getting very quiet on here.  Hope it isnt something ive said!!!  

How is everybody doing?

Caz - Your very quiet - have you had any scans yet at the clinic - do you know when your starting stimming?  Hope your not suffering too bad with the hot sweats, this cold weather must be quite nice for you!!

Cat, Rach, hows you two doing with your newborns, are you settling into a routine yet ( you can tell ive been reading Gina Ford!!)

Lorna - How are you doing?

readie - How you doing - have you got a bump yet?

Ive been into Brid shopping today on the hunt for boots.  My feet seem to have got wider since being pg, which i expected, but they seem to have got longer too     Size 6 doesnt seem to fit me anymore  Have had to buy size 7. After trying on a million pairs, which is hard work whe you can bearly reach your feet, i finally found some.  Will be interested to see if feet return to size 6 next year, or if they have permanantly grown.   Invested in a couple of tops of the Maternity sale rail in New look, a bump band which is soooooo comfy - wish id bought one weeks ago, and bought a winter coat from Peacocks that was only £30, but looks like it cost twice as much.  Its not a maternity coat, but it fastens, and looks quite good i thought. But i went shopping alone though, so will have to try it all on after tea and ask DH what he thinks. ( hes always brutally honest!!)

Hope everyones doing ok.

S
xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I am ok. So looking forward to the new year so we can start IVF. Hopefully we will get something positive happen to us.
Sarah it must have stopped echoing on here a little now!!!!
Cat glad things are better.... wonder cream to the rescue.
S growing feet blimey that's something they don't tell you!!!!!! Glad you got some boots in the end.
Hello to everyone else.
lorna
xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Girls
Sorry not been on for a while,have been checking in though 
Thought i was doing really well with the side affects.....erm NO!! They all seem to have come at once hot sweats forgetfullness,tiredness you name it i got it all this week  which is why i haven't been on much...but hey it's all in a good cause,(even flooding the kitchen!)...i wont go into that 
I was trying to work out my dates today of when i will test....my god it could be Xmas eve!!!!!
I go for my first scan on Monday and they have me down for starting stimming drugs on the 23rd...Am i right in thinking these side affects will stop when i start stimming....please say yes! or will i get a whole bunch of new ones instead  .

Anyway hope everyone is ok...Cat sounds like the cream working a treat Hun.

Lorna- time is going so fast the new year will be here before you no it Hun xx

Scooby you sound like your beaming Hun,hope you are.Sounds like you,ve had a good shopping day too.....I've seen a couple of winter coat's in peacocks  too cant decide between them though..both really good value for money though like you say.

Hi Rach Sarah and anybody Ive missed(my heads a bit of a mush at the mo)Lol

will be back to let you know how my scan goes and catch up with what your all up to.....Xmas shopping no doubt, i really must get started soon.

take care all

Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Blimey it's cold.

Caz-sounds like you're a walking danger zone at the minute  . I'm afraid you still get side effects from the stimming drugs but I didn't find them as bad. I just felt quite bloated. You'll hopefully find yourself less dangerous though  

Lorna-it's not long at all when you think about it is it? Keep up those positive thoughts.

Scooby-my word you're going to be wearing canoes by the end of this pregnancy! Was DH brutally honest? Mine's the same but I like that. How on earth are you going to put boots on for the next few months? DH had to put my shoes on or I had slip ons.

Hope everyone else is ok.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Sarah - Yeah he was honest, and said it was all fine.   ( think hes just grateful i didnt want the maternity coat i saw in red hering that was £95!!)    The boots i ended up getting were those slouchy boots that seem to be in every shop at the moment, so they have no zips, buckles or laces, they just pull on. i decided this was they way to go after trying some ones on that had laces on them and couldnt even reach to tie them!!!
Ive just finished making Carrot cake from delias cook book, it smells delish - i thought it would be better for me than scoffing galaxy mistletoe kisses!!

Caz - when i started stimming the down reg symptoms were still there, they just wernt quite as bad. Once i was stimming though, i felt like i was on the home straight and could see an end to the injections so i wasnt too bothered about the symptoms by then. Sending you loads of  & 

Lorna - you will be starting your tx in no time, christmas will fly by  

Right im off to get a piece of cake.  Got to make the most of eating for 3!!!!!!    

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

I thought everyone was being quiet...I just hadn't clicked on the notify button since we got moved too Part 5 

I'm glad everyone is ok now - what with itchy nipples, canoe feet and hot sweats we seem to be a right bunch of reprobates on here  

Caz - if your test date is close to Xmas then it will be the best Xmas present ever when you get your positive result!
Lorna - Xmas is closing in fast and then it wont be long until you start as well.  Very exciting.

I've just come back from the antenatal appointment at my doctors where they listened to the heartbeat.  I will have to invest in one of those machines as I could listen to the whoosh whoosh whoosh sound of the heartbeat all day.  At least it proves there is a baby in there as I've still no definable bump (boo!).  I do look more pregnant in the evening but then someone told me that was probably water retention  

Have a good weekend everyone!

Love
Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Readie- i hired one of those heartbeat machines off ebay.  Think it was 16.99 for 30 days.  I hired it when it was 17 weeks and went to turkey on hols.  Was for piece of mind really.  When i sent it back i really missed it.  I think everyone heard libby's heartbeat from people we met on holiday to my mum and dad and our friends.

I feel a right pig.  Made a really healthy chicken dinner with loads of veg and then i ate half one of those big dairy milk bars and a curly wurly.

Its weigh in day on monday and the scales dont lie ...................

Hope everyone is having a nice friday night.

Cat xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Ooooohh,  Its spookily quiet on here at the moment  

Hope everyone is ok..........

caz - How did your scan go yesterday - is everything going according to plan?   

How are all the babies and bumps doing?

Me & Dh went xmas shopping yesterday, and bought most of the remaining things on my baby list.  we went to the new st stephens shopping centre.  i thought there would be more shops there    maybe its just me, i had heard so much hype about it i expected it to be like meadowhall or something  
Having said that, i did buy loads of things.  Was most impressed with the tesco extra, i had trouble dragging DH away from the telly section!!!
But i only have 2 more xmas pressies to buy and then im done!! ( secretely quite smug that im so organised this year!!!)

Hope everyones ok

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Scooby-I agree it is quiet. Maybe they've set up another thread and not told us  .
I'm jealous of you doing your xmas shopping. Every year I vow not to be running around on xmas eve but I always am. Trouble is I'm not very imaginitive and always end up buying smellies.
Wow-you're going to have a fantastic xmas next year. I hope you've got a big house cos I'm struggling with where to put all Sophie's toys never mind 2 lots!

Hope everyone is ok
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Oh my god i havent started christmas shopping.  Have a fair idea what we are getting everyone so shoud be quite easy.  Am definately going to start next week, may as well while we are living in town before we move back to willerby.

Scooby - you are like i was - getting all the baby stuff well in advance.  The only thing i wish i hadnt spent so much money on is baby clothes, you really will only need about 7 baby grows and 7 vests and a couple of outfits as the amount of presents you get is unbelievable.  We got 32 outfits!!!  We have been a bit sneaky though and taken some back to swap them for bigger sizes as everyone seems to buy newborn.  Libby is still in early baby sizes at the moment so she hasnt even worn any of them and she is six weeks today!

Readie/scooby how are the bumps and caz how is your cycle going, have you started stimming yet or am i jumping the gun??  you will have a great christmas if you get your BFP !!  No present could beat that could it.

Rach - how's little glenn??  How is the diet going??  I lost another three pounds this week so now have 9 to go. Hopefully they wont be too hard to shift.  

Well mine and Libby's thrush has gone now but i am really struggling with the breast feeding today and yesterday.  Libby never seems full no matter how long she feeds for.  I feel like I am always feeding.  I am on the verge of giving up but I really dont want to as I had planned to breast feed all along.  Dont know what to do for the best really.

Its libby's "due birthday" on thursday, six weeks and 2 days after she was born.  Cant believe how well she has done and i still can believe that i am a mum.  I am loving every minute of it though.

love to all

catxx

PS where is everyone??


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone...thought I'd have loads of posts to read through but seems as though it's been pretty quiet on here lately.
Well everyone seems to be getting stuck into there Xmas shopping anyway, i did a bit yesterday,me and DP went to the princess key after my scan appointment....which by the way went fine the nurse said i was down regulated and could start stimming soon as i got home....so i had my first stab in the leg about 7pm last night wasn't too bad but it does hurt more than the other one in my tummy(probley cos theres more flab) ....for my stimming i am on 3 ampules of powder to 1 water is that a strong dose or is it just standard..I'm not sure what it all means really oh and can anyone tell me if.... (warning TMI COMING)....I seem to be bleeding a little today, i only seem to notice it after i have been for a wee and wipe myself....is this normal ? i have been OK while i was down regging this has only come on since my scan and starting the stimming drugs last night....Has this happened to anyone else?? I'm a little worried now 


....Anyway enough of all the gory stuff!! i need to go check on tea and make a couple of phone calls so will be back later to catch up with you all

bye for now 

take care 
Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening

Caz-I seem to think I had some spotting at the same stage as you. It might be worth ringing the clinic tomorow just for your own piece of mind. It could also be as a result of the nasty dildo cam. I remember that some of the scanning ladies were a bit rough!

Cat-you need to do what's best for you both. If you're stressed about it then Libby will be too. You've done so well to get this far with all the pumping you had to do. Why don't you try her on formula at bedtime to start with or at the time that she seems to get most unsettled? I think I started with the mid morning feed cos that was when she'd be most unsettled and wanted boobie all the time.
How weird thinking that she shouldn't have been born yet.

Best go and make tea as DH home from work at 8

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Sarah.......I spoke to the clinic this morning and they weren't too worried unless it got really heavy and/or painfull  in which case i have to phone asap, they have brought my scan forward though to Friday this week instead of next Monday........i really hope it goes away i don't like all this worry, I'm beginning to know what they mean about emotional rollercoaster!!

How's little Sophie doing ......it's going to be a fun Xmas for you,toy's galore i should expect!   

Hi to everyone else sorry for no personals but i don't seem to be able to think straight at the moment my heads a shed!!

love to all
take care 

Caz xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Caz

Glad you got it sorted.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Ooohm its so quiet on here...... 

Just popped on to say Good luck Caz for your scan tomorrow, hope everythings going as it should be, weve all got everything crossed for you    

S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Scooby....i hope it does too will post tomorrow with an update.

Everyone is quiet at the moment,are you all scouring the internet for Xmas presents instead?  ....i think i might go to st stephens after my scan appointment next week and do some Xmas shopping,can anyone tell me what time it's open till on a night and if it's good for chrimi presents....i went to princess key last week but it's mainly clothes isn't it..which is fine if i was shopping for myself but unfortunately not.

Well hope your all ok, will be back with an update tomorrow night.

take care

Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Good luck for your scan today caz.  Dont forget to post and let us know whats happening.

I think st stephens is mainly clothes really but its much better than princes quay.

Just waiting for the health visitor to ring me.  Still having breast feeding problems.  Had to give her some formula last night because my boobs were empty.  I had been feeding her for an hour an ten minutes!!  Really stressed out.  Hope she rings me soon............................

cat x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Cat.....my appointment isn't till 3.20pm so will update tonight.
My bleeding is much lighter now so that does make me feel better....fingers crossed!

Sorry to hear your still having problems with feeding Hun...hope your health visitor rings soon with some good advice for ya....sorry i can't be of more help, let us know how you get on Hun wont you.

Hello everyone else will be back tonight to catch up with you all....well thats if anyones around .....It's so quiet!!! where are you all?  

Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry i've been quiet. I've been working and then my cousin died on sunday. He's only 35 with 2 young girls so I've been on a bit of a downer and didn't want to depress anyone. Anyway...

Caz-good luck for today. Hope you're growing some nice juicy follies.

Cat-hope you get some good advice. Happy due date to Libby for yesterday-you're officially meant to be here now!

 to everyone-hope you are well

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just popped by to say hello!

Sarah I am so sorry about the death of your cousin.  Such an awful time for you and the rest of the family.  My thoughts are with you all.

Cat hope you get the breast feeding thing sorted.  Sounds like Libby is eating well!

Caz good luck for your scan.

Love to everyone else

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

Lovely to hear from you. I hope you are ok?

Thanks for your kind words. Funeral's on tuesday and I'm dreading it-this world's barmy sometimes isn't it? I can't work it out at all   Anyway-life goes on.

Caz-hope your scan went ok?

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all

Sarah so sorry to hear about your cousin...how unfair life can be Hun...thinking of you  .

Anna so good to hear from you hope you doing ok Hun.

Well my scan went really well they couldn't see any reason as to why i had been bleeding, but as it has just about stopped they weren't too worried....infact they were really pleased with how things were going.
My womb lining is 10.8mm at the mo which they said is good enough for EC!!....I was like... "ALREADY"  
Ive only been stimming for 4 days!!
I have a nice bunch of follies too so all in all it has been a good day. i am feeling much happier now 

hope everyone is ok i am just going to have dinner now (chicken casserole) yummy!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz-great news. Did they say when ec will be? Wow you're a fast worker aren't you   How are you feeling?

We've got one of those 'bring out your rubbish days' today where a council rubbish truck is parked in our close for a few hours and you get rid of stuff. It's soo satisfying to throw stuff out-does that make me sound sad?     

Hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm at work tonight.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Well hi ladies...
                    i think i have a few problems of late, i have been feeling really down and depressed and i havent anyone to chat to about it....i feel awful saying this but i think i need some help, i havent been myself at all and i feel like i am being a terrible mummy as i am crying all the time and feel like i cant even look at Glenn as i feel i am letting him down by not being a proper mummy cos i am always upset, he looks at me and he smiles but this just makes me cry even more! i dont know what is wrong with me, i should be the most happiest person in the world....look what i have! but i feel like crap! i dont have anyone to talk to apart from my dp and i dont think he understands, i am sorry for just putting this post here but i dont have anyone else to talk to.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Rach

Sorry, just seen this.

Please,please talk to someone. Either your gp or health visitor. YOU ARE NOT A BAD MUMMY. Oh Rach you've got me worried now. 
Please ring someone first thing in the morning or now even.
You've proved how much of a good mum you are by admitting something's wrong

We're all here for you.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Rach hunni you must talk to someone like Sarah said your GP or health visitor.....you are NOT a bad mummy!please don't think that...you will have so many hormones still zooming around your body it's not surprising your not feeling yourself Hun.
please please give them a call and remember we are all here for you you can always talk to us ,

take care hunni   

thinking of you

Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Rach - i think it can be quite normal to feel like this around this stage so dont be thinking you are a bad mummy.  I really do hope you have decided to speak to someone about it.  I really do think it is something to do with the hormones as i have up days and down days and i think it is to do with the hormones.  Having a baby is a life changing experience and lets face it none of us know what to do at the start, i hadnt even changed a nappy before having libby.  You only had to look after yourself before and now you have a baby that depends on you 100% for everything and its a big responsibility and i think you are feeling a little overwhelmed.  Is DP helping out enough??  I had to tell my hubby off yesterday as he wasnt helping as much as he should and he felt really bad about it but wow things have changed today.

I know i am feeling lonely during the day.  I make sure i do at least one thing a day which gets me out of the house whether its to see a friend, go shopping etc and that helps a lot.

I have given up with the breast feeding.  The health visitor didnt even ring me on friday so i went to the doctors and got the last appointment of the day and spoke to him about it.  He agreed that it sounded like i wasnt making enough milk and suggested i came off breast feeding.  He gave me some tablets to take for 2 weeks and apparently they dry the milk up and i have to keep expressing until that happens.

I feel so guilty but it cant be helped and she is doing well on formula and i even get more sleep now as she only has one feed during the night, so its not all bad.

Caz - sounds like you are creating the perfect environment in there for your embryo.  Not long to go now i reckon.

Cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Having a day to myself today. Sophie and DH gone to Ireland for the day to see his family in Belfast. Trouble is I'm not doing much relaxing as I can't stop tidying.

Just wanted to see if there was any posts from Rach.

I really hope you've spoken to someone hun.  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Rach - please please dont feel like your a bad mummy, like everyone else on here has said, you really need to speak to someone about it. were all here for you to have a chat to, but please please tell your health visitor or doctor, from what ive heard, its quite common to feel very low sometimes after having a baby  

Caz - Wow- your stimming seems like its going really well, have they given you a date for EC yet?  What are you going to do in your 2ww, are you going to work or having time off?

Cat -I think you need applauding for managing to breastfeed for this long, it will have done libby the world of good these last few weeks. Well done hun    Im sure you will be alot less stressed out once she is on bottles, as you will know exactly what shes had.   

Sarah - A day to yourself!!! Put your feet up!!!    No dusting allowed!!

Anna - Nice to hear from you, hope your ok.

Nothing to report from me, except i have started to pack my hospital bag with the essentials, just in case.............Cant believe im 27 weeks already, it is absolutely flying by.  I'll probably be having my babies in about 10 weeks.........    

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Scooby - i cant believe you could be a mummy in ten weeks.  Where had the time gone it only seems like you have been pregnant five minutes!! Thanks for what you said about coming off breast feeding.  The bottles are so much easier especially when you are out and about. Six weeks of breast milk is better than nothing.

Sarah - you sound just like me.  I have just had a "speed clean".  Having a very productive day today.  Have got most of my chrimbo shopping and the rest can be done online.

Hope everyone else is ok.  Rach - hope you are feeling a but better in yourself.

Cat xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Rach hope you are OK. Remember we are here for you through the good times and the bad. OK I haven't had a baby but I do get very down and the only people who seemed to really understand what I was going through were the people on this web site. Please talk to us xxx
Scooby how exciting, 10 weeks will fly
Sarah you mean you didn't sit all day and watch Jeremy Kyle!!!!!!
Caz wow you are doing really well, good for you, hopefully some good news at the end of this cycle (fingers crossed) x

We have our appointment for the group session thing to go and meet the team and idscuss things. I am excited but..... what do I ask them?
Love to you all
Lorna
xxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

hello ladies.... 
How are you all doing?
Sorry I haven't been in touch lately but its been rather busy here since Lola arrived. 
Dont have time for personals today ... but am following peoples stories regularly and its great to see that a couple of new folks have joined us.

I am still breast feeding Lola but getting ptetty tired now, so am gonna start gradually educing breast feeds over the next couple of months- CAT BFing for 6 weeks is great and amazing that you got that far.

Have been trying to upload a photo of Lola but still cant do it - it says the file is too large and I arent sure how to make it smaller- any ideas anyone?

Take care and Good Luck all.
Love Claire
xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Claire-lovely to hear from you. You need to ask in the technical support bit of this site. That's what I did and then I emailed the pic to Kim who sorted it for me (thanks Kim!) Glad all is well with you and Lola.

Lorna-Caz will probably be helpful to you as she's recently been to a meeting-mine was a while ago although I do remember it was pretty informative. How exciting for you because then you usually start treatment when you next have af.

Hope everyone is ok-sorry it's short but I'm hungry so going to have lunch. 

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

H everyone

Lorna - The group meet is really an information evening. I remeber going to ours and looking round at a dozen or so other couples all looking as nervous as we were  .  They explain everything what happens, the drugs & procedures etc ( dont worry you dont have to remember it all!!) its just so that everyone has an idea whats going on.  You can ask questions if theres anything your not sure about, and the nurses will be there too to answer questions. Its very exciting once you have been to the open evening as you know your one step closer...!!!

Caz - Where are you.....??!!  Hows your follicles doing??!!  Hope everythings going as it should be.  Whens your EC?

Hi to everyone else - sorry its a quick one, ive been up since 4am with a terrible sore throat, i can hardly swallow.  Not helping that everything i normally take from the chemist im not allowed to have.    The doc has given me some penicillin, but has advised waiting a day or 2 before starting it as she thinks its viral and might go away on its own and doesnt want me taking penicillin unnecessarily.  Lets hope so. Off to try and sleep for a bit now.

Take care everyone

S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Lovely to hear from you claire.  I am over the whole breast feeding guilt thing now.  Bottle feeding is going well.

Scooby - poor you.  I remember i had a terrible cold when pregnant and at work and couldnt have anything apart from paracetamol and i really was dying.  I too have a sore throat at the moment.  Actually i have had it for coming up to three weeks on and off now but thing it may be related to my thyroid condition but have docs appointment tomorrow.  I think you will have to stick to that old traditional remedy of honey and lemon.  Make sure DP looks after you.

My house repairs and renovations are nearly done now following the floods in June.  I cant believe i have been in this flat for nearly 6 months!  Should be able to move in end of next week or the week after.  Big hurrah!  Cant wait to put my christmas tree up and settle in like a proper family.

Lorna dont panic about the meeting - from what i remember it was quite good.  You learn a lot and there are the nurses and usually one of the consultants is there for questions.  They give you a big A4 booklet as well to compliment whichever treatment type you are doing.  You will refer back to it a million times, i know i did.

Thats it for me.  must go and warm a bottle.  Libby goes from nought to hungry in about 3 seconds!  Our poor neighbours!

Cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi  girls

Had another scan today and well they want my eggs!!!!!................yay!! EC on Friday  
i am so pleased cos my tummy is really tender at the mo and feels like its gonna burst! i had a injection of merional while i was there(my last one) and a buserelin soon as i got home now i have to wait till 10.30pm to have a pregnyl? they also gave me the utrogestan tablets which i have to take SIX of vaginally every night...don't much like the sound of these, any one got any tips on how to put them in ,there quiet small and round..how will they stay in??  do i have to push them a long way up? (sorry for the tmi)
I'm so excited at the mo  but really nervous about EC too.
well thats the latest from me, now....

Rach- hunni how r u ? hope you have spoke to someone and you are feeling a little better in yourself  xx

Scooby- sorry to hear you have a bad throat hun i can sympathise cos i have one too and full of cold ..not nice, hope it clears for you soon. hows you little bub's doing hun,coming along nicely i hope, i really cant believe how fast time has gone, i remember your announcement on here like it was yesterday!! xx

Lorna- my group meet was really interesting hun, we were first shown around the ivf unit which is good then they take you and all the others into a room and give you a talk about the whole process and you get a chance to ask questions, i remember for the first time (after finding FF of course)not feeling like the only couple who couldn't have a child,there were all these other couples who were in the same boat as us..unfortunately.
Then of course you will be starting tx on your next AF which is the best bit...yay!!  all the luck in the world hun, just give me a shout if theres anything else you want to know hun i will help if i can xx      

Cat-will be so nice for you to be in your house for Xmas hope everything goes to plan now hun. Sounds like Libby is doing really well too....you did make me and My DP laugh with the "nought to hungry in 3 seconds!"  

Sarah- hope you had a nice day to yourself while DH and sophie were in Belfast and didn't spend the WHOLE time tidying! Oh and thanks for replying to my other thread, i have spoke to my boss and i now don't need to work sat and sun after EC on Friday....yay! then i have a week off anyway.

hello to those i haven't mentioned..i am going to have a soak in the bath now , and get a hot water bottle for my poor tummy      

love to all

Caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Caz - me and hubby made a contraption out of a tampon applicator to get those tablets high up there.  I dont know about you but i need to go for about three wees before bed and as soon as we put them up there i needed the loo and they would come out!  If you dont get on with them (which i didnt) you can ask for another type, cant remember what its called but its a cream which comes in a use once applicator which stays up there better.  You had better get used to them though because when you get pregnant you have to do it every night until you are twelve weeks pregnant!

hi to everyone

cat x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Cat sounds like this is going to be fun...not!!  
What are they actually for..sorry for all the questions

Caz xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Cat-I'm intrigued as to what you and dh made to get the utrogestan in   Maybe that's where I went wrong cos I just used my fingers  

Caz-how exciting   It's all go now. Ahh...the utrogestan...I remember it well. Basically, put them in last thing just before you lie down. I ended up wearing knickers and sometimes a panty liner as well cos they don't half leak! I remember ringing the clinic cos I thought it was all coming out again but they said your body just absorbs what it needs. It's extra hormone support for your body to help you maintain a pregnancy. As I said I used my finger and pushed them as far as they would go   Maybe Cat could send you one of her contraptions  
Fingers crossed that you get a wonderful christmas present this year.

Cat was it Cyclogest you were thinking of? I had those at Nottingham and they were so much better. I don't think Hull would give me them for some reason. 

Take care and hi to everyone else
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI all

Sarah - yes i think it might have been cyclogest.  They were a white applicator with the cream inside and you snapped the end off and shoved it in!!  I got on with them much better.  Much easier than loading up the pea shooter ha ha ha.  

Caz - i think the pessaries are to maintain the thickness of the womb you create when stimming but i dont think you will need much help with that by the sounds of it.
Take Sarah's tip and wear old knickers with panty liners (sorry TMI) as the stains do not come out!

Just been to lunch with my friend and had loads of stodge.  Feel a right fat blob now.

Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cat1980 said:


> HI all
> 
> Sarah - yes i think it might have been cyclogest. *They were a white applicator with the cream inside and you snapped the end off and shoved it in!! * I got on with them much better. Much easier than loading up the pea shooter ha ha ha.


Cyclogest are pessaries (like little bullets !!) The white applicator with a white gel/cream inside sounds like Crinone 8%. I've used both of these...never used utrogestan though. These are all forms of progesterone support.

During natural cycle, your ovaries produce progesterone following ovulation (released from the corpus luteum which is area of follicle that egg ruptured) and this prepares womb lining for possible implantation and if fertilisation and implantation happens, then would support early pregnancy until placenta takes over. With IVF, because the eggs are extracted from the follicles, then the progesterone levels wouldn't be so good as artificially "popped" as opposed to naturally rupturing...this is why we need additional progesterone support.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Natasha

I remember now, I had crinone at Hull for one of my cycles so Caz if you don't get on with the utrogesten ask about that. I get confused because I've had that many different drugs over the years 
Oh, dear, that sounds dodgy doesn't it?   

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

yes was definately the crinone!


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

...oh thanks girls for all your replies about the dreaded urtogesten pills!!!
I have been feeling very nervous today about EC tomorrow but since reading through your posts tonight i am feeling much happier...you have made me chuckle!!  
I am actually having to put 6!! in every night ...did everyone else have to have that many...it seems an awful lot, hope I'm not doing it wrong 

caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Its six for everyone - dont worry.  Egg collection will be fine.  Just remember one thing - you can ask for more sedation until you feel comfortable.  I asked for that much i dont even remember it at all!!!


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Cat thanks...it wouldn't have been the first time i had done things wrong     
so pleased you told me about asking for more sedation!!...i would have probably laid there in pain too scared to ask for more in case they thought i was being greedy!!  not remembering it at all sounds like a good amount of sedation to me    
I have got my dressing gown and slippers all ready now ...oh what did you take for a snack for afterwards...dont think i will feel like much but it does say to take something?


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Caz - EC Tomorrow!!!!!!! Dont worry it will be over in no time.  I dont remember much about ec, but DH said everytime i was in discomfort he said Dawn kept topping my sedative up without me even asking.  No wonder i was spaced out and dont remember much!!!     The egg collection doctor ( cant remenber who it was) came to see me afterwards and said DH kept shooting him angry looks everytime i was uncomfortable.       

Take something to eat though for after. I didnt think id want anything after but When i came round i was starvin and was glad i took a cheese and pickle sandwich and a choccy bar to scoff!!

On the pessary front, yeah, it was 6 for me too.  I didnt use any contraptions ( although thinking back this might have been a better idea!)  I remember a couple of times popping them out of the packet and dropping them, then having to chase them on my hands and knees as they rolled round the bathroom floor!!!!  I can laugh about it now!!!! 
I remeber being delighted at 12 weeks when i could stop using them and start wearing nice knickers again, only to find none of my nice knickers fitted me anymore!!!        

Went for my 28 wk scan and checkup today, was nice to see the babies again if it was only for a couple of minutes.  One is now head down, and the other is breach. All ok, everything fine if not a little squashed in there.   I have to go back every 2 weeks now for a scan and a checkup.
Although me & DH have both got this terrible sore throat now, and its so painful to talk, it must have looked like we had had a fight or something as we sat in silence for most of the journey and then hardly spoke to each other in the waiting room!!!!!     Hopefully the penicillin will start kicking in soon.

Right im off to take some more paracetamol.
Caz everyting crossed for lots & lots of lovely eggs tomorrow!!!     

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Caz - good luck for today, we are all thinking of you.  I had both my egg collections on a Friday which is great because it gives them an extra day to fertilise and develop over the weekend.  They can then put the best two back (which might not have seemed the best two after just one/two days).  Don't worry about the sedation - the nurses have it all under control.  Before you know it you will be wheeled back out of the room and offered a drink and biscuits (the best bit according to my DH!!).

Scabby (its the spell check not me  ) - I also had to chase the pessaries around the bathroom floor a number of times - I'm glad it wasn't just me  

I hope everyone else is ok.  I have been lurking and reading but not had much chance to write.  Just got back to work after being off with a stinking cold, glands up, ears aching and popping and a throbbing head - oh joy.  I hope this baby appreciates the no drug taking policy.  I can't even take paracetamol as they give me an upset stomach!!

Well this time next week we will be having the 21 week scan - any bets on pink or blue??

Caz - try not to worry too much after todays events are over.  Your eggs will be in good hands over the weekend.

Take care all and have a good weekend.   

Love
Readie
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Readie,

Sound like ive got what you had.   Although im feeling a bit better today so the penicillin must be working.    The babies are lot more active today too, theyve been quiet the last couple of days, the midwife said they might be quiet if im off colour, but it feels like theyre playing hockey in there again today!!    

On the betting front - - -  Im tempted to say   because, well, its the Hull thread, there seems to be lots of girls, so im going to go out on a limb and say its a  .
Cant belive your having your 20 week scan next week, its flying by isnt it!!!

Caz - were all thinking of you hun.        You might even be eating your biscuits now as im typing this!!!  

Anyway, must go, got lots to do.
Take care everyone
S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Caz-hope everything's gone/is going smoothly and you've got lots of eggies. Enjoy the drugs-they're fab. 

Scooby-can't believe you're 28 weeks. Have you got everything ready? I too remember dropping the utrogestan pills and then worrying that the ones I'd just put in would fall out cos of all the bending/squatting I was doing looking for them   Happy days eh?

Readie-I'm going for the safe option and guessing  . Have you felt any movements yet?

Cat-how's you and the little one?

I feel great today-had to put Sophie to bed at 6.10 last night cos she was beside herself with tiredness and she woke up at 7.30 this morning! She's back in bed now. I'm so lucky cos she loves her sleep.

Hi everyone else. I'd better get some housework done.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just a quickie was up allllllllllllllll night with libby..... soooooooooooooooo tired!  She is asleep now but i've no chance of a quick nap, the flat looks like a tornado happened during the night.  Where do i start??

Good luck for today caz.  I'm sure you will have lots of eggies.

Readie i think a boy as no one has had a singleton boy yet.  Scooby is having a boy and a girl.  Hope you are feeling better anway.  I have a sore throat too but apparently mine is self inflicted.  Was at docs yesterday for 6 week checked and mentioned it to her and when she looked in my ear with that light thingy she said i had scraped all my ear canal with one of those cotton buds and it was badly inflamed!!!  The right side of my face is numb and my ear wont un-pop!  Wont be doing that again in a hurry!
cat x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Cat-Rach had a singleton boy-little Glenn. We'll forgive you though since you're sleep deprived!
I feel bad about my last post now saying how much sleep I had.   I hope you have a better night tonight.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Just a quickie, Caz hope everything went ok today. Fingers crossed loads of lovely eggies x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm sorry to jump in like this but I am just wondering if any girls on this site have done egg sharing.
I have been to the Hull clinic today to have my egg sharing bloods taken. I am going to start IVF treatment for myself next year and I thought I would egg share mainly due to finance. I would love to chat with someone who has gone or is going through egg sharing. Even if your not egg sharing, what are your views on it?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Zarah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry to jump in like this but I am just wondering if any girls on this site have done egg sharing.
> I have been to the Hull clinic today to have my egg sharing bloods taken. I am going to start IVF treatment for myself next year and I thought I would egg share mainly due to finance. I would love to chat with someone who has gone or is going through egg sharing. Even if your not egg sharing, what are your views on it?


Hi & welcome to FF

Glad to see you've found the Hull Clinic thread but you may also be interested to know there is a separate board for ladies who egg share...here's the link to that board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

You may also find the Introductions board helpful...this is where you can post a little bit about yourself which helps us Moderators point you in the right direction and navigate yourself around all the boards, as well as "meet" other new members to the website. Here's the link to that board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck...you'll find lots of support and advise on here 

Natasha


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Zarah

.Don't apologise at all you're more than welcome. I can't remember if any of the girls are egg sharers to be honest-I'm sure they will let you know if they are.
I never egg shared but I personally wouldn't have a problem with it. 
As Natasha said there are dedicated threads if you want to know more right now.
The staff at the Hull clinic are wonderful and you'll get well looked after.
Sorry just a quickie but cooking tea!
Take care and look forward to chatting to you
Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice & the links, Natasha. I have been having a look around.
Thanks for the warm welcome Sarah. I have been reading for a while, the chats about IVF that you girls have has really helped me understand it all more and I know what to expect and it's shown me IVF does work alot, more than I expected. I do struggled to understand all the initials for things though!  I just try and guess.


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone...just a quickie cos i am still feeling very sleepy..prob due to the lack of sleep last night worrying about EC today!!.....no need to worry though like you all said it went fine, thanks for all your well wishes  
I got 13 eggs!! they said that was good so we are really pleased...how many is the average? does anyone know?
We have to wait till Monday now to see how many have fertilized...fingers crossed!

Right back to the sofa now ...I'm under strict instructions from DP   ...best do as I'm told..not that I'm complaining it's nice to be looked after  

night all

love Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s will try catch up better tomorrow


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya zarah 
welcome to the site 
i did egg share on my last ivf cycle so if you have any questions pls feel free to ask 
unfortunatly when i had ec there was a prob and they couldnt get to my right ovary so therefore i only got 6 eggs and couldnt donate my eggs i was so gutted and felt so bad to my recipient 
good luck for what you decide to do xxxxxxx

hiya caz 
wow well done 13 eggies is fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck for monday hope you get good fertilisation results 
hope your not in any pain from ec take it easy xxxxxxx

cat 
hope libby has a better night tonight its so tyring when u r up all night with them oh how i rem that so well 

hiya sarah 
how is your little  princess 
did she have a good time in ireland with your hubby 
ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh sophia is 2 in 2 wks i just cant believe it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

hi to anybody i havent mentioned xxxxxxx
luv vee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya claire 
great to see you posting 
where is your pic of little Lola we havent seen your princess yet !!!!!!!! bet she is gorg 
glad to hear you are both doing well 
its such a small world i was talking to my neighbour the other month she always talks to sophia 
and she mentioned she had a new grandaughter and its your little princess Lola 
so if ever you are up this way get her to give me a knock so i can meet you both lol
take care luv vee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz-well done on getting 13 eggs, that's a good number. Hope you're feeling ok and taking it easy today.

Zarah-told you someone would be able to answer your questions. Looks like Vee will be able to help.

Vee-hi. I bet your house is like a bombsite at this time of year with Sophia's birthday and xmas. Does she understand any of xmas yet? Is she going to see Santa? I just wondered what Sophie will be like next year.

It is a small world isn't it? I bet most of us know someone who knows us.(?)

Have a good weekend everyone. I'm working tonight and tomorrow night boo!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

morning....i have just been mulling things over while I'm sat doing nothing lol....can i just ask did anyone have there eggs frozen after ivf...we said no when we filled in the forms but hadn't really given it a lot of thought, we will prob get asked again on Monday as the nurse did say at the time we could always change our minds......the success rates of frozen is lower isn't it by about half?...so we thought if it doesn't this time we would be better using fresh on our last attempt(we are being funded)
would be good to hear what others decided

many thanks
Caz xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Caz - i only got 9 eggs on both cycles so you did really well.  I wanted to freeze some embryos but each time i went to have the embryos put in i only had two decent ones (the ones going in) so nothing to freeze.  If you get some good embryos you could freeze them.  You dont have to use them on your next cycle but think about it - they could be baby number 2!  You never know do you.  You only get two goes on the NHS (one if you get a baby from your first) and after that you have to pay and it can be mucho money.  I so wish we had some frozen embies because we decided before we started our first cycle that after the free goes we wouldnt ever pay for treatment.  

Big hi to zarah - nice to have some new people on the thread not that you lot are boring me or anything............ ha! I wasnt a candidate for egg sharing as i have a few medical conditions so i wasnt allowed but i would have done if i could.

Had to take libby to emergency docs today.  She couldnt open her eye this morning.  Thought it was sleepy dust for about ten minutes and then if got tons worse so had to take her.  Poor thing has conjunctivitis and has eye drops.  She screams when i put them in and i feel sooooooooooo bad.  Its awful my heart just breaks.

Sarah - poor you at work again.  I think i will be going back sometime in march.  Have got myself a child minder sorted (nursery is so expensive full time £550!).  She's my friend and has a child of her own and is at home already.  First of all she said she didnt want paying (as if i could do that) and we finally agreed on £250 a month which is saving us a lot.

Hi to everyone else

Cat x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi there every one, I've been waiting from an opportunity to butt in.  
This one's re: Caz's query about frozen eggs and reinforces what Cat says. This is how I remember it: if you do get embryo's that are good enough for freezing then go for it because (and I think this is the way they explained it to me), on the next cycle that you do you don't know what the outcome is going to be with regard to eggs fertilising and so on, so at least if the eggs didn't fertilise or something there'd be the frozen embies to fall back on. Also I think they said that if you got to the stage where you had to pay for treatment that using frozen embies was at least half the price of the fresh treatment, and I thought they said could be kept for up to a year. Sometimes the quality of the embies is reduced by the freezing process but if they're good quality in the first place. . . .
Similar to Cat, we would have frozen embies during this cycle (funded and our first) but we only got seven eggs, four of which fertilised, but only 2 just made it to an acceptable grade and so these were the ones transferred.
Hope this helps. All the best in your decision making   Gizmog


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Cat and Gizmog...thanks for you views it has helped but we are still unsure what we will do...if this cycle works and we had decided to freeze eggs...what will happen to them if we decide not to have a second try for a brother or sister, do they get destroyed!! i know it will be the same if we don't freeze  cos i guess they distroy them then too, but after paying £375+ to have them frozen it would seem such a shame and waste of money and we don't have that much spare cash going around...am i making any sense?

What if we didn't freeze this time (hopefully tx will work) but if it didn't we would have our second and final go with fresh eggs and save frozen eggs this time(providing we can)then at least if it doesn't work we will be able to fund ourself's at a cost we might be able to meet(with our frozen ones), giving ourself another chance.
I f we didn't have any to freeze the second time round then it would be sad but a chance we had taken.

I know i am looking at this as if its not going to work and i should be positive it will...i was! until i started thinking about this ,now I'm all in a tizz....cos i always make the wrong choice 
Oh well i guess we will figure it out when the time comes.

Cat poor Libby!!...is she OK ? must have been very worrying for you, hope it clears up soon keep us posted.

Gizmog nice of you to butt  in ^shake hun..thanks 

Hello everyone else..hope your all enjoying your weekend, Sarah poor you having to work Hun.

take care all

love Caz xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Wow you lot can talk!!!  Its been quiet on here for so long and ive just spent ages catching up from 2 days ago!!       

Caz - First congrats on getting 13 eggs, thats really good!!   I only ever had 3 decent follicles and ended up with 3 embryos, and the best 2 were put back.  So  on the freezing front, i had always intended if there was enough to freeze i was going to - its all down to personal choice, ( although like you, i did have issues with what would happen to the little embryos if i didnt use them, my stomach would be in knots at the thought of them being destroyed.  ) But  i just always thought if i was lucky enough for it to work first time, i could try for a sibling with the frozen ones, or if my 2 funded cycles failed i would have some freezer backup to keep trying with.  As it happens, i only had one to freeze which wasnt great quality, and they said i would need more than one to do a freeze, so in the end the decision was out of my hands.    And i got very very lucky first time, not a day goes by without me thinking how lucky i have been.  Can you believe they nearly cancelled my cycle, because i only had 3 decent follicles??!!!!!  And look where i am now!!!
So lets have some more positive thinking lady!!!!!!         

Hi to Gizmog & Zarah  

Cat - Oh poor libby, hope her eye starts to clear up soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok on this miserable sunday  

S
xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi'y'all
This one's for Caz, be thinking of you tomorrow, hope you are able to make a decision re: freezing or not. Nurse should be able to help you with those final queries that you have-get them written down. Like Scooby says though lots of PMA-she's got twins from 3 follies-ace!!!! All the best, luv Gizmog


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all 

Just a quickie.

Caz-poor you your head must be spinning. I just wanted to stick my nose in ( as per usual! ) I have only ever had 2 frosties out of all my cycles. I always produced a reasonable amount of eggs but there were only a couple of good ones each time. I would have loved frosties as 7 ECs is no fun I can tell you! As you can tell from just this thread not many of us got frosties so it's good that you did. BUT re: the destroying part-I am having that dilemma at the minute as to what to do with them and it's hard-they already feel like my children!    Sorry-think I've probably confused you more!
Is et tomorrow? All the best if it is  

Gizmog-hi and welcome. Wishing you all the best for your test date  

Cat-hope Libby's ok. It's terrible to see them ill isn't it? I'm sure she'll be fine after lots of tlc from mummy.

Hi Scooby

Hi Zarah-hope we haven't scared you off!

I got up early cos we've got someone coming to fix a leak in our bathroom. Hope I can stay awake tonight  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi All

Thanks for all your support i don't know what i would do without you all   i am fed up of stressing about the whole freezing thing now so i am going to wait and see what happens, we might not get any to freeze anyway but if we do I'm sure like Gizmog said" the nurses will help"
I am so nervous...waiting for that phonecall tomorrow is just awful i keep thinking all sorts...think i am going mad right now!! DP would say i did that a long time ago   i just hope there is enough to put back in and they are of a good grade.
Gizmog...good luck Hun not long to go now    How you coping with the 2ww bet its hard...thats the bit I'm dreading the most, any tips Hun on how to get through it could you pass them my way  thanks. Where are you having tx Hun is it at hull?

Cat...how's little Libby doing with her poorly eye..hope it's clearing up xx

Scooby I'll do as i am told and start thinking positive again, i promise!!  

Sarah hope you come to a decision Hun without too much upset...the thought of destroying them is hard but sometimes i guess these things have to be done 

Hello everyone else Ive not mentioned

love Caz xxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Caz,
Feel for you right now, wanna say don't worry, relax, it'll be cool, but I know what we were like waiting for the phonecall, but then I was still wiped out from the EC two days before and was able to sleep, so now that I know how long you've waited, I guess that was a blessing really. 
2ww wait tips, hmm not sure really, I took two weeks off because my job is classed as strenuous sooo.. i've had loads of time to rest... tried not to be upright for the first five days, indulged in solitaire and other computer games, read mags, painted a picture and joined FF, what a lifesaver, stopped me from going completely mad.
Not sure what tx is, sorry still getting used to abbreviations, but yes am being treated at Hull.
All the best hun, Gizmog


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi caz 
i have been lucky and had embreo's to freeze from all my cycles 
i did have a FET cycle in 2004 i did get a pos result but sadly m/c  
i have 3 snow babies waiting for me and will have another FET cycle next year 
if you have good grade embreos i say freeze them they will freeze them for 5 years 
so hopefully your 1st ivf will work !!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you wont need the frosties but they are there for you to try again one day even if you were to have another funded cycle if that wasnt to work you always had the frosties to fall back on fet is a lot less stressfull than a full cycle of ivf 
its a lot to think about and you have to pay £250 per year to keep the frosties 
the only thing is you have to decide there and then if you want to freeze them 
also if you where to get a pos result and froze the embies and decided you did not want to try again you have several options on what to do with the embies leaving them to perish,letting them go to reserch etc............
good luck chuck i am sure you are going to have some super embies  

sarah 
you cant move in our house for boxes who would decide to have a baby right on top of xmas lol
nah i wouldnt have it any other way 
sophia is so aware this year its great she sees all the lights and is like moma WOOOOOOOOOOOOW
LOOK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
not sure to take her to see santa i think she might freak out we will see 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Gizmog for the tips I'll remember those, actually when i read you painted a picture, for some reason jigsaw popped into my head!!  so think i might get one, that will keep my mind occupied  ....it's years and years since Ive done one so should be fun too.
Oh and tx is just short for treatment Hun if you get stuck on any more there is a thread with them all on somewhere I'll have a check then let you no....

vee bee thanks for your help and good luck with your next cycle in 2008 lets hope it's the one    

just check on the "meaning's" thread for ya Gizmog.....

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Gizmog Ive just had a look and if you go to the top of a page and click on "Home" you will then see "words and meaning's" it might be of some help to you...actually saying that "tx" wasn't listed!   oh well you can always ask.

thanks again Hun

xxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Caz just came on to wish you good luck for ET.

And Gizmog, very good luck for your test.

Not had chance to read the thread but sending love to all of you! x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Just quickly logged on to say good luck Caz for your ET today           

And gizmog - didnt realise you were on your 2ww, lots of       and  coming your way too.

Hi to everyone else, and special hi to anna, hope your ok hun. 
   
S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

No I have not been scared off just had a busy weekend with christmas been just around the corner!!

Over the weekend I have told my Mum, Dad, Brother and Sisters about my decision to egg share and they were all really positive about it and they think its a wonderful thing to do. This has really helped me because I thought at least 1 of them might of thought it was a bad idea. My dad did get a bit embarrassed when me and my sister were talking eggs & sperm whilst he was eating his tuna mayo sandwich!!! 

Me & my partner have an appointment in a couple of weeks to have our egg sharing discussion at the clinic, but if all is well with my bloods, which I had taken last week, then Im defo going to egg share.

P.S good luck Caz with your ET today.


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

My God - you lot can chat  

Welcome to Zarah and Gizmog - I'm glad you both posted on this board.  Us Hull girlies will be with you every step of the way.

Caz - wishing you every luck for your ET today and that you make the right choice for you on the freezing issue.  We never had the choice of freezing, as even though we ended up with a good number of eggs fertilising, the best two were put back on both occasions leaving only one left.  We were advised by the embryologists that it wasn't worth freezing just the one.  

Gizmog - good luck on your 18 day wait, the time passes really slowly doesn't it but you seem to be filling your time with worthwhile pursuits        vibes coming your way.

Zarah - if our third cycle hadn't worked (thankfully we didn't need to find out), we were going to go down the egg share route to make future tries more financially sound, and also to try and share the hope with someone else.  It must be awful to be in the position to be reliant on another woman to share her precious eggs in order to even attempt to have a baby.

Hi Anna - I hope you are ok.

Hello to everyone else.

Love
Readie
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Caz just a quickie to see how your transfer went.  Hope you got some good 'uns on board.  We will all be rooting for ya hun!!  When is test date??  Mores the point have you got a fridge full of full fat milk and ice cream??

Readie - good to hear from you - hope your are blooming

Hi to the newbies Gizmog and zarah.

Had to take libby to the docs AGAIN today.  Now she has a virus.  I opened a nappy this morning and it was full of green poo!  Bless her she has a temperature but she is drinking her milk up.  Think we will be in for a rough night.  Poor thing.  I cant believe she gets conjunctivitis and this within two days.  I'm sure its because i'm not breast feeding her anymore.  

Anna - nice to hear from you hun.


cat xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just popped in to say hi to you all and keep us up there. Nothing to say really having just vented some of my angst in 2ww. Hope you are all in fine form today, but special   to Caz after ET yesterday and   to Cat with poorly Libby, hope you managed to get some sleep.
Gizmog


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

How do I write the pink bit you all have at the bottom of your messages?


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Zarah,
Click on the profile button at the top, under Modify Prolile, go to forum profile info, scroll down to the signature box and write in there. If you want a ticker click on one of ours or any other one that you like the look of, it'll take you to a web site where you can create one then copy the code that you get given for it into the signature box also. Good luck.   Gizmog


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Gizmog.

I have tried to download my own picture aswell, but when I try it knocks me off the internet!!!


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmmm, not sure about that one - I did the 3rd choice down where you can upload the pic from your computer files. Can't believe I'm trying to help you with this, I'm a right technophobe-I still use the video player so I don't have to work out the DVD player. Ha!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, Gizmog

Im normally good on computers, but I don't understand this one!!! I will keep trying.

Is it 3 days till your pregnancy test? how do you feel?


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Zarah-I downloaded my pics from my computer but that was just a fluke cos I'm a bit of a technophobe. If you go to the 'technical support' bit of this website it explains it. Hope you are ok.

Gizmog-how are you doing? The last few days are awful. They go so slow and you analyze absolutely everything, well I did anyway!

Cat-poor Libby. There's lots of things going round at the minute. Sophie's got a really chesty cough and she seems to always have a cold. It's nothing you've done. It's just that time of year. As soon as her cold seems to be going one of us comes down with it. I'm thinking of getting her some multivitamins just for over winter to see if that helps. 
At least Libby's still drinking her milk.

Caz-hope you're now reunited with those embies and are taking it easy.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Im ok thank you Sarah.
Where is technical support on this website?

I have my appointment to have my fallopian tubes removed in January, because my tubes are blocked with fluid having them removed will give me a better chance of my IVF working. Have any of you ladies had this done?


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi girls

Well my embies are now tucked away nicely inside, all snug i hope.
Out of the 13 eggs they collected 11 fertilized and the two they put back in where a grade 3... one an 8 cell and the other a 6 cell? all abit baffling to me but they said they were good so I'm happy.
After all the worrying about wether to freeze them we didn't have any good enough anyway...typical as we had decided we would, oh well it wasn't meant to be.
I was in pain yesterday a couple of hours after ET had to take pain killers...don't no where it came from one min i was OK then next crippled! anyway fell to sleep and when i woke i was OK...I'm also full of wind(sorry TMI) is that cos of the pessaries ?
I now have to get through the 2ww...Arrggggggh!!!
i have watched 2 dvd's today to help pass the time "Bridget Jones and ice age "...love them both  oh and written some Xmas cards!

Hope everyone is ok  

Zarah the technical support is at the top of a page you need to click on "index" and you will find it in there...i think!   hope this helps.

love to all

Caz xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh wow Caz I bet you are over the moon   2 weeks will fly by, fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Zarah i really hope it fly's by too but i have a feeling it's gonna be the longest 2weeks of our life's...just gonna try consentrate on Xmas shopping i think(actually that stresses me out..maybe not then)

Did you manage to find the technical support you wanted Hun?

xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz,
I have left a message at technical support, so hopefully someone will help me.
Think of your 2weeks as a holiday aboard because that is 2 weeks that just fly by!!
Iv wondered how I'll feel after ET, I don't think I'd dare move.


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hopefully they will get back to you soon then.

Good idea about the holiday thing..I'll turn the heating up and get into my bikini asap....DP will love that, think all his Xmas's come at once     

As for not daring to move while on 2ww thats just how i feel although i have wandered around today, but yesterday after ET i didn't dare even go to the loo in case they came!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi'y'all
Oooh it's all getting a bit exciting, what with ET's, Egg shares, uploading pictures, imminent pg tests etc. I almost can't keep up.

I'm feeling good but scared thank'y'all for asking, been doing some PMA visualising today, having been lost in a weird sort of limbo land for the last couple of days. 
I can't imagine where I'd be though if I hadn't joined this thread, you lot have really helped to keep a better perspective on things. Thank you

Caz don't over do it.   about the FE's but like you say que sera sera. Sorry about the wind  , I had problems with it too (like loads of other women I discovered) hence my posting a thread about it, but yeah it's usually caused by the progesterone-it relaxes the bowel and intestine, as well as everything else that it does. It's great in'it, the things we endure in our quest!!!!  

Toodle pip for now

            to y'all. Gizmog


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Gizmog good to hear your still feeling reasonably sane....not long for you to wait now.... try keep up with the PMA Hun I'm sure it will help you through i have my fingers toes and even my eyes crossed for you!
Glad to hear it's not just me who is suffering with the wind issue! like you say the things we have to endure ...but hopfully it's all gonna be worth it real soon 
sending you some positive energy Hun to help you along...
                                               

love Caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz-glad all went well. Welcome to the madness of the 2 week wait. Sending you lots of 'snuggling in vibes'   Remember, lots of positive thoughts and imagine the embies snuggling in. Take it easy but still do a few little things-they say exercise possibly helps blood flow to the womb. I'm so hoping you get a wonderful xmas pressie this year.

Sorry it's a quickie but I have a poorly baby. Had to take her to emergency docs last night cos her chest got worse and she couldn't breathe. She's got some medicine now to open her airways cos she was really wheezing so fingers crossed. I can't believe how many bugs they catch!

Cat-how's Libby?

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Sarah that must have been very upsetting for you to see your little sophie like that  hopefully the medicine kicked in quickly and she had a good nights sleep....hope she gets better real soon 

Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Morning ladies,
                  Well after i posted last week i have had a talk with my dp who was shocked that i havent told him the full extent of how i was feeling, i told him i didnt want him to think i couldnt cope with everything and didnt want him to think i was useless, he gave me a cuddle and i had a cry and i must admit i feel much better, i also had a chat with my hv, she is really nice and i can talk to her and she said she thought it was just a mixture of tiredness, hormones and a touch of the baby blues, she doesnt think i have depression and said that i should let others give me a hand and try not to do everything myself, Its hard though but i have chilled out a bit and am feeling loads better.x
Thanks for the pm's i have had i really appreciate your concern, i have even arranged to go for a meal with my sister and a few of her friends on saturday afternoon so that should be nice, Right i gotta go catch up on all the gossip, jesus.....how many pages?? and we have a couple of new faces, back soon.x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Rach

I'm so glad you're ok. I've been thinking about you. Enjoy your meal you deserve it.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Zarah - i was never offered to have my tubes removed - they are both blocked and i get the hydrosalpinx things in them too (if thats what you mean by the fluid).  On my last cycle i had quite a large hydrosalpinx and they said it would be best to abandone the cycle a couple of days before ER but i said no i wanted to carry on and look at me now - a mummy!

Rach - lovely to hear from you.

Caz - How are you feeling??  Hope time is passing quickly for you.  When is the official test date?  Try not to test earlier than they say because it can give a false result.

Libby is fine now.  She got weighed this morning a whopping 7 lbs 11.5 oz!!

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Caz- I have bilateral hydrosalpinges which I'm told is fluid inside my fallopian tubes. I saw Professor Killick and he said I would stand a better chance of my IVF working if I have them removed because if I don't there is a chance my tubes will leak some of the fluid and destroy my embryo. Maybe it would flush it out or something like that?? So I'm booked in for the op in January. They wanted to do it on 19th Dec but I didn't fancy that because it's a 4 week recovery!!!


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello everyone, hope you are all in good spirits.
Rachel I was really pleased to read your post, i'd read your previous one just before I joined and I wanted to send you big hugs but I thought it might be a bit intrusive as my first post and I've never been on a site like this before so didn't really know how it all worked.
Caz thanks for the positives.
Hi to Sarah, Anna, Readie, Cat, Scooby Zarah and the rest, thank you for your welcomes, sorry if i've missed anyone out or duplicated, but I'm a slow learner and easily confused so I'm still trying to get to grips with who everyone is.
Hope Sophie and Libby are much better today. xxxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Wow, theres so much to catch up on, theres so much going on!!!!

Caz - how are you bearing up in the 18 day wait?  I know its sooooo difficult to think of anything else, but try to relax, i know - easier said than done.  i remember renting loads of DVDs and seemed to spend most of my 2ww laughing        But listen to Cat - Dont test early!!!!   

Gizmog - Good luck for testing tomorrow - we all have everything crossed for you hun   

Zarah - I had my tubes operated on by prof Killick.  I was supposed to have them removed, but unfortunately they were stuck to my bowels and they couldnt get them out, but prof killick cut a big hole in the worst one and drained the fluid out, and it will have a big hole in it permanantly now so in theory it wont refill with fluid again.  My left tube is blocked but it doesnt have fluid in it, so they decided on the day to leave it alone as it was too risky to try and get it out cos it might have damaged my bowel.
Prof Killick is lovely though, he answers all your questions, so dont be afraid to ask loads of things if your not sure. 

Rach -  Glad you have spoken to someone, we were all worried about you hun  

Cat & Sarah - Hope your poorly babies are feeling a bit better today.

Readie - How you doing hun - not long now till your scan!!!!

Had to go shopping again yesterday as i am growing out of my clothes at a very fast rate!!! Its getting harder and harder to find things to fit, as maternity size 12's fit my legs and my bum perfectly, but wont go round my tum!!!  I ended up buying 2 pairs of size 14 trousers from new look maternity, but had to take them straight round to my mums so she could shorten them!!! They were over the bump trousers too, theyre the first ones ive bought( i used to live in hipster jeans before being pg so i always bought under the bump as they felt better) but OMG these over the bump trousers are the comfiest things i have ever put on in my life!!!  I dont care that they feel like granny trousers - theyre so comfy!!
Were supposed to be venturing into town tomorrow night for a friends birthday, so i have invested in some ballerina pumps to keep my feet comfy too - lets see how long i can last in town for!!    

Anyway best go ive got a ton of VAT paperwork to sort out today.   

Love to all

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Gizmog - good luck tomorrow, although fingers crossed it looks positive if you haven't had any AF symptoms after 17 days.  I started my AF around 13/14 days on all tries (IUI and IVF) although there were additional complications with the second IVF.      for tomorrow.

Caz - keep yourself busy so you have less time to dwell on things.  I went through a load of books and watched funny films (and ate loads of shortbread biscuits  ).  At least you have Christmas planning to keep you occupied.

Cat and Sarah - hopefully both your daughters are feeling better.  Its rubbish being ill yourself but it must be more worrying when it is your baby!

Rach - I'm glad you are feeling happier Hun.  Enjoy your first christmas with Glen.

Scooby - good luck on the finding maternity clothes which fit. Covering a bump for two must be difficult.  

Well we have the 20/21 week scan tomorrow.  After not having any tests carried out, we are looking forward to making sure everything looks ok.  Hopefully we will find out what we are having as well - but it will just be our luck for the baby to be lying there with his/her legs crossed    I will post tomorrow afternoon when we get back from the hospital.

Hello to everyone else I have missed.
Love
Readie
x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Morning all  

This 18 day wait is killing me already!!
Today i have a little dull ache in my tummy and lower back(i think) its hard to tell where it's coming from...its not painful as such but am just aware it's there. It kind of feels like when AF is on her way  is this normal or is it the end already  it's 6 days since EC
I have read about implantation  but does the ache pain really feel so much like AF? did anyone else have these pains ?
I'm prob making too much of this cos there really not very strong but i just cant get it out of my head.......ARRRRGGGGGH!!!! I'm going mad!

Gizmog - listen to me going on ....it must be even harder for you with test day been almost here...good luck hunni will be thinking of you.                      

Rach - was really good to hear from you and that your feeling alot better we were all concerned Hun, hope you have a wonderful time with your friends on Saturday..will do you the world of good xx

Scooby- Any excuse to go clothes shopping!    those granny trousers will help keep your bub's nice and warm anyway..thats all that matters. Hope you have a good evening out too Hun xx

Hi to Zarah hope your ok Hun xx

Cat glad to hear Libby is ok now and wow!! 7lb 11.5 oz she's doing really well xx

Sarah how's little Sophie ...on the mend! xx

sorry if I've missed anyone it's hard to keep up on here sometimes!

love to all

Caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Readie sorry huni missed you out...not intentionally i promise!
Good luck with your scan tomorrow bet your really excited...can't wait for your post tomorrow, hope he/she has there legs wide open!!   

love Caz xxxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

o my god i cant keep up!

Scooby you made me laugh with the granny trousers but i always bought over the bump as they were sooooooo comfy.  In fact i lived in my over bump maternity jeans until about three weeks ago until they wouldnt stay up anymore!!  I spent so much on maternity clothes but sold them all on ebay for a job lot and got £100!  Not bad eh.

Caz - try not to worry - the pains you are experiencing really are normal.  Some people get period type pain all the way through and get pregnant and some people have none and still get pregnant.  Dont forget you will still be bruised and sore inside so any changes are bound to hurt.  I think implantation would happen around nine days but then some people get implantation bleeding and some dont.  On my first cycle (got pregnant but miscarried) i had implantation bleeding and then on my second cycle (libby!) i didnt have any so was convinced i wasnt pregnant but i was!  You see, there is no magic way to be feeling so try not to think about it (i know this is hard!).

Sarah - hope sophie is feeling better.

Readie - good luck with your scan.  I hope you get to find out what you are having, then you can start buying pink or blue.

Hi to everyone else.

Off to shops now have ran out of wash powder which is a no no when there is a baby in the house!  I think i ought to buy shares in the stuff

cat xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, aw thank you evey one, i'm scared stiff but no-one would be able to tell cos the chatter and support from you lot is just incredible and warms my heart. Just had a quick skeg at your previous thread and thought i would just let you know that I used to live on Ella Street (3.5 yrs ago) and parents live on Westbourne Ave, oh and I used to get my hair done by Jeannie at Les Ciseaux. Anyone else go there?
I really hope what Readie says about having got to day 16/17 with no AF turns out to be spot on (Stating the obvious I know!) My stomach did lurch this morning though, before you lot cheered me up, cos I had the closest ever to my normal AF feelings-but so far so good and touch wood. Either way I'll know tomorrow won't I and I'll be able to plan what's next, you kinda forget to breath for two weeks don't you.  
Caz don't worry about the AF pains, it's not a bad thing, it's absolutely normal-as you can see it is a bit of a torment though, cos you're constantly being reminded. Try to imagine the embies getting closer and closer to the wall of your womb and then being cosied up in it's big warm blanket, the getting comfy bit is going to cause a few unwelcome sensations in'it. Make sure you get enough R & R too, your body is busier than you know at the moment.  
Good luck with your scan tomorrow Readie-I guess  
Lots of love to you all, lots of  . lots of  , take care and thank you for the vibes and the crossed fingers (hope the crossed finger cramp isn't too painful for y'all) Gizmog


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Gizmog -  i used to rent a house down ella street when i was 19!  (8 years ago o my god) AND i used to get my hair done at les ciseaux.  Do they still have the rabbit in there??

Am starting to stress over what i can wear for my first night out on saturday.  I have a wrap dress that looks kinda ok but wanted something new really but cant find anything in the shops.  Its all the same.  I am soooooo looking forward to going out.  Havent been out since new year due to ivf and pregnancy so i cant wait!

Gizmog - sounds like you are having lots of positive signs there hun.  when is your test date?

Caz - hope you are chillin with your feet up and have stopped worrying now.

cat x

PS tried to change my pic but it keeps logging me out! Now i have no pic boo hoo


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah Cat i knew it, I love Hull for that, it's such a small world!!!! I was on Ella Steet from '98-'04, down one of the squares. Unfortunately the rabbit went to heaven but it's spirit lives on in a picture that was painted of it. They've moved now to Fitness First on Clough Road and are really busy.  

Sounds like you're having the same problem as Zarah with your pic so it'll be too big. I think Sarah said to make it smaller yourself (pixels or resolution or something) then try it or to e-mail to one of the admins and they might do it.

Enjoy your night out, I buy new acessories for an outfit when I can't find a new outfit, often from Scooby's favourite shop     at the moment-New Look. 

Test is a day early, tomorrow, rather than Saturday, so there's someone there when I ring with the result. AAAAAAAAAAAGH.   I've got to that point now where I'm wondering if anyone just hasn't tested. Don't think DH will be getting much sleep-I'll get some I reckon 'cos I feel as though I've been hit with a sledge hammer today. We realise now that people can't even begin to imagine how emotional this malarkey is until your actually doing it, so hands up to all of you.    

Gizmog


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Gizmog - Just wanted to pop on and say massive                   for tomorrow.

I remember peeing on the stick at 5.30 am cos i couldnt wait any longer.  And then doing a clearblue digital as well cos i didnt believe my eyes!!   

Good Luck Hun, ive got everything crossed for you  

S
xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya just a quick post from me 
gizmog 
wishing you all the luck in the world for the big day 2 moro 
i rem it so well i was up at 3am testing arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!
good luck hun cant wait to hear your news 

hi sarah 
how is sophie i hope she is much better now its awfull when the little ones are ill bless xxx

good luck readie 
for your scan hope baby lets you have a sneaky preview i am guessing a boy for you !!!!!

luv vee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Gizmog fingers crossed for great news tomorrow. We are all routing for you x x x
Love to everyone else
Lorna
x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

*OMG! OMG! 17 days since ET, is it really possible?* 

[fly]The test says  !!!!![/fly]

I just daren't get excited yet but all those positive vibes you all sent.......... 

OMG! OMG! Let it be true. 

I'll let you know more when we've contacted the hospital.

OMG! Pooping pants even more now.


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

OMG

Hi Gizmog... I was a regular on this board, but am more of a lurker now since I had my GORGEOUS girl 9 weeks ago. Still I like to keep up with whats happening!!!


HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And remember that there is no such thing as a FALSE POSITIVE!!

You are pregnant and will be having a baby in Summer 2008.

Awwww an sooooo pleased for you hun!!
Love Claire


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG! Unreal! 
Thanks Claire xxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

A big congratulations Gizmog - yeah       I thought it looked good!  Another success story for the Hull clinic.

Lots of love Readie
x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Gizmog I had a good feeling for you all along!!!

Many many many congratulations...enjoy every minute of your pregnancy!

Anna xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks y'all, woo hoo, you don't think i'm giving away too much too soon do ya? Cos I know I'm not out of the woods yet. Just spoke to Denise at the clinic and obviously she advised that I don't tell too many people 'til I've had the scan and made sure everything is normal, but surely it's different here cos it's kinda of a for better for worse situation here isn't it. Ohh I'm soooo scared now.       Am I even making sense?


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Gizmog-    Well done! Fantastic news! What great news to log on to. It's your choice who you tell-I told the whole world cos I knew I wouldn't be able to keep quiet.Everyone knew about my treatment anyway.

Sorry I've not posted but I've been reading. Sophie's getting better. She's still coughing but not as bad. Dh is off sick now and OMG we all know what men are like when they're ill don't we girls?   He's never stopped flipping moaning! 

Gizmog-I lived Hardy Street ( Alexander road )for years. In laws lived Westbourne Ave until recently. Small world.

Anyway, going to go shopping,any excuse to get out of the house! aaarrrggghhh!

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Gizmog - I totally know where you are coming from (I am still worrying about my scan this afternoon, but then I am generally a worrier  ). Until you see the sac(s) on the screen then it wont seem entirely real.  Have they not offered you a blood test to check the HCG levels?  Until you go for the viability scan in four weeks time you will still be very cautious - but the red line on the test should give you a lot of confidence!  Don't do any heavy lifting and take it easy for the next few weeks.

Apart from announcing it on here, DH and I kept everything secret until we'd had the 12 week scan - but its up to you who and when you tell.  I'll warn you though - it is very hard to keep it a secret when all you want to do is tell anyone who will listen!

Oh my god you are going to be a mummy!

Love
Readie
x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIZMOG...THATS FANTASTIC NEWS!!! 
    
I am so happy for you...your gonna be a mummy...Yay!!!!!!

best of luck Hun, bet your on 

Woo Hoo!!...sorry cant you tell I'm excited for ya   

love Caz xxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG I'm in shock!
I'll keep it to the people who knew I was having treatment but that's quite a few (EEEEEK) so I don't even want to think what if..............but like you Readie I'm a worrier and I have to go through all the worst scenarios as well as the good ones.
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

thank you sooo much girls for being here.

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

OMG!!!!!   Gizmog, I am sat here reading this in tears, I am soooo happy for you, I can't wait for that day to happen to me. I bet you just want to burst with excitment. 
I would find it hard to keep it a secret for 12 weeks, so you do what you feel is right.  .

Readie- good luck with your scan today, Im guessing its a  .

Cat- Im having the same problem trying to upload my photo, I have been told its too big, I am going to have a look to see if I can make it smaller, I will let you know if I work it out!!


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

W-hey Right I best get myself together.   
Surreal!  
Spread the vibe      

It's a small very world.Sarah!!!! 

I might bump into you this abo Readie and not even know it, got to pick up some more of those pesky Utrogestan-converted tampon applicator works a treat that's all I'm saying!! 

Zarah, Caz, Anna- believe in it girls, lots of PMA and   and dreams can start to come true. XXXXXXX
I am on   but I'm keeping the tips of my toes on the floor for now.
L8r, Thanks again y'all (those that I have mentioned in this post and those that I haven't) for the    and  love from


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

GIZMOG!!!
[fly]  MASSIVE MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS HUN  [/fly]

Im sat here all excited for you hun!!!!

So so pleased for you , i bet you are walking round with a massive grin on your face!!

Its up to you who you tell, i told immediate family and the couple of friends who knew about my treatment. And anounced it on here of course!!!!! I announced it on here before i even told my mum!!

So happy for you and your other half 

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Just back from the scan and we are having ..............................a baby  

Everything measured correctly for the number of weeks and the spine, brain size and shape, top lip and palette etc looked normal, so that's a worry out the way.  Normal is such a good word.  Apparently the reason I haven't felt any movement yet is due to the position of the baby so no worries there.

So we are having a boy!!  I admit to being initially a little disappointed as I have been looking longingly at girls clothes and it was much easier to decide on a girls name - but well a boy is great as well  .  I have everything to be thankful for after waiting so long.  DH is thrilled as he wasn't too bothered either way.

So with our surname being 'Boyes', the leading names are:  
Petshop
Rent
Beastie
Backstreet
Venga
Paper
Danny

Any other suggestions welcome as we are having a struggle to agree on any names we both like  .

Well better be off as I am going to spend the afternoon putting the Xmas tree up.

Love to all
Readie &  
x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Wooooo Hooooooo....a boy!!!!!!   ^its^ that's so loverly Hun. You and DH must be so happy now you know all is well,you can get to the important stuff now like deciding on a name, sounds like your gonna have fun if you can't agree already!  
Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy Hun, Your gonna make a fantastic mum

Caz xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Readie I'm desperately trying to find another funny name but can't think of any. Aww bless  

Fab news-it'll even the girl-boy ratio out a bit  
Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Woo hoo! Congratulations Readie. No wonder he didn't have his legs crossed....boys just don't do they!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new to this board. I usually post on an american board that I found months ago for support and then found this one that relates to local people!  My dh and I are currently waiting for the results of blood test to continue with our first cycle of icsi and it is a very weird thing to go through.  I am worried and excited and feel like my emotions are on a roller coaster!  It is so helpful to have other people who can relate to you to talk too. My friends all try but they haven't been there so they don't fully understand what you go through!

It is so nice to read all the success stories that seem to have been posted recently, congratulations to you all. You must be soooooo happy! 

If anyone has any advice for me, I would really appreciate it. Any advice on egg retrieval would be great as I feel a bit like I'm going into the unknown!  

Thanks

Jen


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Jen,

Welcome, I'm quite new, Iv been reading for awhile but only joined the conversation a week or so ago and I love it, its really helped me understand things more and all the success stories recently have given me so much hope. I hope it will be the same for you. 

I can't give you any advice because I'm only in the consultation stage of my treatment and I won't be starting anything until sometime in 2008.  

Readie- congratultions a baby  , I guessed right!!! 

Hi to everyone else 

Sorry to change the subject but what are bubbles? I have 38 what does that mean?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Zarah said:


> Sorry to change the subject but what are bubbles? I have 38 what does that mean?


Here's some info about bubbles...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

I've blown you a couple for luck 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Zarah bubbles are kisses from well-wisher fairies and this year a lot of people have fixated on the number 7 so that's why you'll see a lot of bubbles with 7 in the number, it's an honour to receive bubbles. Hope that helps. Caz's lucky number is 7777 at the mo' so the fairies don't touch Caz's even though they would like to cos she's soooo ace.   That's right in'it Caz? Natasha just posted info about bubbles while I was writing, let me know if I was on the right track !

Hi Jen, a very warm welcome to you, I joined this thread only about a week ago believe it or not, and the girls are just the best.      I'm overwhelmed by their amazingness at the moment. Happy posting babe you've joined a fantastic thread. We'll get to the technical stuff later when you've had a bit more time to settle in, but don't worry about a thing, one step at a time and you'll be fine.   The results of your blood tests will probably be used to determine the type and amount of drugs that you'll need. That's right in'it girls?

Caz hope you're still getting plenty of RR, the embies will be starting to snuggle right in today, tomorrow and the next day methinks    

What a busy couple of days, two pages in 24hrs I think.   

Lots of love Giz xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey,

Thanks for the welcome.  Are you all being treated or have been treated at Hull Royal?  We seem to be moving fast but I have had to push a bit.  I don't leave the unit without the next appointment made. It seems to make things move faster! 

I am anxious about a lot of things really. We are going for egg sharing to help fund our treatment. I feel awful saying it because it makes me feel a bit materialistic, that we get our treatment cheaper this way, but I do know that whatever the reason, we are doing someone a really good turn. I know how much people want kids, (me included) so the fact that I might help someone achieve that is great! 

I felt like there was no one local to really talk to. As I said before, I am registered on a US board and they are truly great and have been really helpful, but things are different in the US, and they all talk about 1 Dr!  Seems a bit weird but he must be the best! Even had an email from the guy after they found out that I was in the UK! I can ask him any question etc, really kine!!!! 

We have seen prof Killock a few times now and he does seem to be really good, Kind and courteous! It is what you need to relax you and stuff. I have a real problem with anything medical. I am a needle phobic and get very squeamish, I pass out at anything! So the unit are very good about this, they have been very very very understanding, even when I see myself as a freak!  
I just cant help it and they have been really great, better than any I have ever known!  I feel calm but anxious! it is a really weird feeling that I am sure you will all know.  The egg retrieval is the bit that is worrying me. I have a while before we will even have a date but I still think about it now.  Hoping to start the cycle in Feb, but possibly march with having to find a recipient. 

Thanks for the bubble, whoever sent it!  Having one of them in a matter of hours after joining is truly special, it really makes me feel at home!

Thanks again,

Jen


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

wow well done Gizmog 
your having a baby     sooooooooooo pleased for you 
have a happy healthy pregnancy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

readie 
 awwwwwwwwwwww the board is filling up with boys now to even out the girls 
how exciting luv the names hee hee hee 

caz 
how are you feeling hope your taking things easy 

jen 
welcome to the site you will get lots of info oh here 
good luck for your treatment xxxxxxxx

sarah 
hoe are you and sophie is she all better now hope your not working too hard 
sophies face will be a treat this year when you put up your tree and she sees all the lights 

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i cant believe sophia is 2 in 11 days !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ehhhhhhhhhhh
i am all ready for her party and she has 12 little friends comming too i only have a small house i dont know if they will all fit in bless them i am dead excited hee hee 

hi to all i didnt mention i find it so hard to keep up with you all now there are so many of us which is fab 
we will have to arrange a meet up in the new year !!!!!!!!!!!!!

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Jen- we are egg sharing to fund our treatment too, I felt bad about admitting that on here but people sent me very positive replies and I feel less guilty.
We saw prof Killick aswell he was really nice, and very helpful.


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vee,

You will have such a great time! All those kiddies in your house, You will have plenty of room for the kids, Its the parent space you have to worry about.  What a cute little girl you have. I have a daughter who is 8 from a previous relationship. She's my best mate! I remember the first parties and Christmas'!  Just treasure every moment, they are so precious! My daughter loves a party, She chooses a party every year over a present.  I wish your little girl all the best, and a really great birthday, make sure you take plenty of photos!  It's the age where they really start to take it all in and enjoy things. Have you been to see Santa yet?

Sending lots of great wishes  



Zarah

Thanks for the fast reply, this board is truly great! 

Prof Killock was great with us. I am so positive about everything but worried I will be disappointed! I hope not!!!!

To everyone, positive thoughts for positive results     

Thanks for your support.

Jen


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening girls

wow i only went out for a couple of hours and look  .... another page!!!! and another newbie....welcome Jen come join the mad house! well actually everyone else is sane think it's just me thats mad (2ww does that to ya)    
DP just took me out for a pub meal cos i was going stir crazy in these 4 walls and it was driving HIM insane   it's the first time i have left the house since getting back from ET on Monday...been having lots of R+R like Ive been told, but it was def nice to join the real world again   gonna do a little shopping tomorrow too with DP(wont let me go alone in-case i over do it!) Anyway  apart from all that i am feeling ok a few aches and pains still but nothing too much(wonder whats going on in there ?)

Giz you still floating Hun.....bet it's still not sunk in has it, you will wake up in the morning and be like ..."IM PREGNANT!"    That's if you get any sleep of course  

hope everyone else is ok i will do personals tomorrow as my brain has switched itself off now and i need to read back through this book thats suddenly appeared!!  

love Caz xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Zarah and Jen ..just wanted to say i think it's a great thing to egg share you are doing a truly amazing thing for someone who without you may not have a chance of a child of there own...and we all no ourselves how it feels to have that longing...so well done girls!...go for it!!!

caz xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

, thanks Vee

Jen did you see Zarah's thread about egg sharing in Introductions? If not click this link and it should take you to it if I've done it right! Jen don't worry we do not and will not think you are materialistic. It's a brave and generous thing that you are doing. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121632.0

It's a good read.
There's also threads under General Support in Egg share and Donor Eggs/Sperm.

You'll have so much information at your disposal in a few days that your head'll be swimming. 

Do you know it's just sinking in how anxious I'd have been without this lot and the site cos you learn so much that the docs don't tell you but that to have half a chance of staying positive you really need to know.   

Good luck.

Caz-Glad DP is keeping an eye on you tomorrow, your body'll probably let u know when it's had enough too though, take it easy my lovely. Apart from the slight discomfort I don't think I'll believe today was for real tomorrow but I've kept the PT but even that is surreal. Hopefully I'll get to the scan stage OK and then I might start believing. Wow it'll be my first pregnancy if all goes well.


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Jen80- welcome to the board- will pm u about egg retreaval.
it is sooooooooo nothing to worry about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
love claire xxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

OMG girls, another page has appeared since i logged on!!!  i guess i dont need to worry about keeping us on page one anymore!!     

Jen - Hi & welcome. You will find so much support from this thread, i really dont know what i would have done without these guys on here.    If you want to know anything at all just ask, were all happy to help.  Try not to worry about EC ( i know easier said than done) but really its not that bad.  Most of it is just fear of the unknown.  And dont ever feel bad about egg sharing to make the treatment cheaper,(TBH, i think thats why the majority of people do it- i personally know a few people who have done it to help fund treatment)  i think egg sharing is an absoulutely amazing thing to do, regardless of why you are doing it.

Readie - A boy!!!!  How fab!!  There is some seriously cute blue things out there hun.  Even my DH was " awww - look at these" when we went baby clothes shopping( and he never does things like that, he is a proper blokeey bloke!) Going to toys r us was the worst with him he kept going up the star wars aisle saying  " i cant wait till the boy is older, i can buy him a millenium falcon, and a light sabre and a ..........."  

Caz - Hope youre taking it easy still and good luck with the shopping. Keep the positive thoughts!!                  

Gizmog - Has it sunk in yet?  I still have my pg test on the bedside table after 28 weeks!!!  DH thinks its a bit icky to have something with pee on it on the bedside table   , but i still look at it every day and cant believe it. I'll probably keep it forever  

Hi to everyone else ive missed off

I managed to make it into town for a few hours last night. It was ok, but by 1.30am when everyone else was wasted and dancing round like idiots i decided it was time for me to go home!!!
Dh stayed out with everyone else after telling him a hundred times that i didnt want him to come home with me as this was probably the last time he would be out in town for a long time.  He rolled in about 4.30 this morning and ive got up to discover he tried to make a crisp sandwich when he got it.       Theres bread crumbs and crisps everywhere!!!!        Bless him  

anyway, id best go and start cleaning up the crisps!!    

s
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

I'm having trouble keeping up! Slow down!  

Welcome Jen. I hope you are a chatterbox cos you're going to need to be on here! As the others have said don't worry about egg collection. You get lovely drugs that make you feel like you've had a few pints and before you know it it's over and you're having a cuppa and a biccy.

Hi everyone. Sorry it's a quickie again. Hope you're keeping dry on this horrible day

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just a quick one, Thanks for all your kind messages. You all reply so quick.  Everyone has been really helpfull and I already feel better about things knowing I can talk to people.  Thanks again,

Blowing lots of bubbles your way! 

Jen


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry, had to try one of these! Hope its worked!


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow wow wow another success story. Gives me loads of hope for Jan/Feb 2008.
Lorna


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

wow this thread is really moving 
your all such chatter boxes hee hee 
just popped on to say hi hope your all having a good weekend isnt the weather poop 
we have had a good day a friend from out of down came down so we took the kids to the deep they had such fun  i met my friend from another infertility web site and she has a girl the same age as sophia from ivf its so nice as there such good friends xxxxxxxxxx
catch up with you all later 
luv vee xxxxxxxxx

jen tks for your message it was lovely get your daughter is so much fun !!! whats her name ?
she will be looking forward to xmas 
i havent took sophia to see father christmas yet will do next wk luckily she isnt scared of him 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wanted to check in and say hi.  and  

Bit tired and stressed cos Clinic don't do the HCG blood tests- "the pregnancy tests are very accurate". Yeah that's fine and I'm chuffed that I've got this far but are you telling me that it's normal to put us women through treatment and then expect us to wait 4 weeks for our next check up after going through all that.
Why don't they do weekly blood tests to make sure the HCG levels are rising as they should and therefore provide a bit of reassurance while we wait for the scan.
Sorry to moan but to sound pessimistic but......  I don't get it


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Gizmog...oh Hun sorry your tired and stressed, i didn't realise the clinic didn't do HCG blood tests either!...so you have to wait 4 weeks now ? I'm afraid i can't help Hun but didn't want to read and run, I'm sure one of the other ladies on here will be able to help you let you know how it worked for them or maybe your GP can help?.....please try and chill though Hun all the stress wont help you or your little bub 
I'm sure someone will be along soon to help put your mind at rest
take it easy Hun

love Caz xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Caz, Thank you darl, I've made docs appoint for Weds to see if I get any joy there. I'm sure it'll be fine though since I can almost imagine myself with a massive bump and stuff.
How are you, Did you do lots of crimbo shopping or was the weather too miserable and the people too manic? You getting any other sensations apart from a smelly   yet?
Can't believe how many pages we've done, it's getting right confusing in'it?
 and  and         Giz xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

morning all... hope your all enjoying a lazy sunday 

I'm feeling fine thanks Giz the windy   has eased off at lot now but (.)(.) are still sore!! i still keep getting ache pains low down too but not too bad and every now and againfeel a little nauseas but have put that down to me still having cold...actually last night i had butterfly's in my tummy not sure what that was all about...really wish there was a sign to say it had worked!! Did you have any sort of feelings and when did you notice them? i no everyone is different but just curious really  

Glad you have an appointment with your GP..let us know how you get on won't you, maybe he/she can arrange for you to have a scan or checkup to help put your mind at rest...I'd be just the same Hun.
As for the shopping we managed to get a few bits done the ones we needed cos we are going to see some family today and having Xmas dinner with them as they go away for Xmas, so we have Xmas day with them early...yay i can pull a cracker!!!!  (oh dear think i need to get out more! ) the weather was pants too so was glad to be back home in the warmth.

Anyway best go jump in the shower

catch ya in a bit 

Caz xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Vee Bee,  My daughter is called Jasmine, Jas for short and we sometimes call her Minnie which she used to like but she thinks shes a bit too grown up for it now!

Birthday parties are the best though. Trying to entertain so many kids, its priceless!  Ours usually ended up like chaos but the kids all had a great time and that's what its all about.  I hope she has a great time! 

You should definately take her to see santa. I hope she wont be affraid, Jas screamed every year until she was 4 whenever she saw him.  We had to tell her that the tree made the presents appear a few years because she was getting worried about this big scary stranger coming in the house while she was asleep!  She is still believing this year but I do wonder wether this year is the last. She has asked a lot of questions, the funniest being does santa shop on ebay!!  

I definately like the sound of a get together in the new year!  

We are currently waiting the results of our blood tests to then be matched with a recipient, and then we can start our cycle.  I am hoping for February but it could be march.  We still have to go through the unit on one of those group sessions. We should find out when it is this week, I am really hoping to be in the January group so that if I push things through a bit faster, we can start for February cycle.  
My dh has an appointment on Thursday so I will ask again then. I have made a point of not leaving the unit without my next appointment to try and speed things up a bit.  Seems to be working well so far! 

Hope everyone is well, I will stop rambling now and take the dog for a walk, it looks so cold outside I have been putting it off!

Jen


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone
Hope we are all OK.
Well we went to the group meeting thing and it was really good. We met all the various people and I could ask all my questions. Everyone seems really nice. Although the room with the stirrups scared me!!!!!!! Something to get used to I think! So we are good to go just need to wait for AF in Jan and then we can start!!!!! Yeah, this will be the only time I actually want AF to arrive.
I know some people say to have protein shakes to help things implant (I think). Did any of you do this or anything that will help? I really want this to work (yes I know everyone does but I soooooo need some good news).
Not long till Chrimbo.
Lorna
xx xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope your all ok? 

Lorna- January will soon be here!! I bet your getting excited. We still need to go for our group meeting, we arn't booked in for that yet. We do have our egg sharing discussion on the 18th Dec though, so looking forward to that.

Jen - my DD is 13 & doesn't believe in santa anymore!! She thinks I'm mad because I have told her I still believe!! We watched the movie Elf together last week and I was more excited than she was and I told her if she doesn't believe santas sleigh will not fly, she just rolled her eyes and said WHATEVER!!!

Caz- enjoy your xmas dinner today, I'm jealous, I love xmas dinner, I love sprouts!!!!!

Gizmog- try not to stress out about things, I know things get frustrating but you need to stay chilled out, get yourself back on that !!! and take care

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday, I will be spending it sorting out my spare room, which is full of useless stuff and I'v been putting it off for too long


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Zarah,

I had my egg sharing discussion on the 4th so we must be at a similar point.  Have you had your counselling appointment yet?  The egg sharing discussion at the hospital was all about the legalities etc rather than at the counselling appointment that was more about fellings etc.  It might be different for you though if you haven't had the counselling yet.  They were suprised that we had seen the counsellor before the appointment but as I say, I push for appointments!  My dh is there on Thursday but when I made that appointment they were trying to put it off till after christmas! Managed to get them to squeeze us in, they dont realise that waiting an extra 3 weeks for an appointment feels like forever!

All I would say though is, if you are sure you are egg sharing the ask to make your counselling appointment now.  There is about a 4 week wait for the appointments and that might end up longer over crimbo! It is compulsory if you are donating and they wont let you go any further till you have done that.  Might save you some wait time! 

As far as the group meeting goes, They only seem to do one a month, (at least that is the impression they give!) so really hoping for January's.  I just want to get on with things now, it seems to take so long to get started.

My family live abroad so we have had to take Jas to all the appointments, not had anyone to look after her, so she keeps asking when we are having a baby. She has taken it all in and is now a mind of knowledge on anything to do with IVF and Icsi. She might have found her vocation! She is very understanding though and thank god she has the patience of a saint. Its bad enough them knowing when you are actually pregnant and waiting for the birth, but when your in the early stages of fertility treatment I have to keep reminding her it might not happen and it could take years. (obviously I am hoping it wont!) 

Keep smiling, its nearly christmas !


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Jen,

We haven't got our counselling appointment yet, were not starting our treatment till June/July 08 because we have a holiday booked for the end of May and I work in a school so I want it to be as near as poss to the 6week summer holidays, saves me having to explain all the time off I will be needing!! So I'm in for quite a long wait!

 

PS - can anyone help? how do you get those count down time lines? I have found tickerfactory.com & chose what I want but then I don't know how to get it from there to here?


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi gizmog 
glad you have an app with your gp 
i know the clinic dont do the HCG blood testing anymore pls try not to stress yourself over this 
i think they dont do them now as they can cause extra upsetment sometimes 
i think they tend to do them if you have anything to worry about like experiencing any bleeding 
but i do agree with you it does reassure you to know when levels are doubeling as they should be 
i had a hcg bloods done on my 1st pos cycle as i was bleeding unfortunatly i m/c but on my next cycle i got a pos result and never had the bloods taken 
try not to stress chuck xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi jen 
awww jasmine is a lovely name my niece is called jasmine and is a little minx but adorable lol we call her jazzy good luck for your cycle in june/july 

nice to hear a few of you are doing egg share i did this on my last cycle 
its so nice to give somebody the chance of having a baby as without people donating they would never get the chance its a lovely thing to do i would do it again !!! in a shot 
the only thing i found hard doing egg share is you have to fill in some forms and there is a section where you write a letter to the child if the treatment worked it was so hard to put it in writing feel free to ask for any tips 

good luck for the 18th zarah make sure you ask lots of questions the staff are lovely and very approchable good luck xxxxxxxxx

luv vee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Vee, 

What kind of things did you write in the letter? do you have to write a letter? I wouldn't have a clue what to write. I don't know if this sounds bad but I'm hoping I never get that knock on my door.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

OMG i had to just read three pages!

Massive congrats to Gizmog!!!  If you are worried about waiting til your scan you can beg for the blood test.  I did and they did it for me!  I found it very reassuring.

Hi to Jen.  Glad you found us.

Hi to everyone else.  We took Libby to see santa on saturday in princes quay.  We got a lovely pic of her sat on santa's knee and a policeman money box for her to put her pocket money in!!  How cute!

Caz i hope you are feeling ok.  The days seem to be passing quite quickly - hope they are for you to!

Yay - we can book the removal van for next week to go back home after the floods and then i can put my tree up next weekend.  Cant wait for our proper family christmas.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya zarah 
sorry if i have worried you 
i am sure the letter is optional !! i cant rem 
i have sent you a personal message xx 
no u dont sound awfull at all  about the knock on the door i think we ll feel the same way 
luv vee xxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Zarah,

Just a quick one as I am off out in a minute!

The letter is optional as far as I am aware, but they had recommended it to me as this is sometimes all they need when they get to 18 rather than trying to find you.  I haven't got a clue what to put in it!  They will discuss it with you at your appointment and give you some ideas.

Sending big hugs and bubbles  

jen


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi,

Vee - you didn't scare me, I was aware of the letter just don't have a clue what to write in it, thanks for the PM.

Jen- did they discuss it with you at your egg discussion appointment?

Hello to everyone else, hope your all well


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well-you seem to be with all the chattering you've been doing!

Hope all the newbies are well and settling in.

Caz-lots of  . Hang in there.

Gizmog-you could try asking your gp. You could always say that you had spotting or pains or something (touch wood). Waiting for your 1st scan is worse than any treatment you've gone through so far-it's excruciating!

I'm trying to put some christmas decorations up but some of them are in the loft and I ain't going there. I'm scared there might be spiders! Better wait til DH gets home.

Take care everyone
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all

Zarah:-  Yes they did discuss it at the egg sharing appointment and also at the conselling.  They give you some good ideas, but you can't really say much. Nothing that would identify you, more on interests etc.  I know what you mean, it's going to be a tricky one to write!

I am hoping when it comes to writing it they will have some samples you can get ideas from.  

Everyone:- If you have any ideas on this they would be greatfully recieved. 

On another note, I am really ****** off today, definately a bad day!  Found out 2 months ago that my sister is pregnant, her 5th accident!!! Also found out this morning that my cousin is pregnant! When is it ever going to happen to me!!!!  Feel really angry about it all and then angry with myself for feeling like this, because I am happy for them, its just the green eyed monster thing.  Please don't all think that I'm a nasty person, its just 2 "accidents" in the family when we have been trying for so long seems like a real kick in the teeth.  My Mum was supposed to be coming to visit from abroad in May but is thinking of putting it off to when I might be due,  (no pressure or anything!) She doesn't seem to understand the chances that it might not work.  I really need her at the moment and she just isn't helping at all.

Sorry for moaning, only been on this board a week and giving you all a headache!

On a brighter more positive note, luck usually comes in 3's    

Thanks to you all for all the support.

Jen


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Jen you dont sound silly at all.  I used to feel just like that.  My best friend got pregnant the month she came off the pill after nine years of being on it!  At work everyone used to whisper things to eachother when someone was pregnant so i wouldnt find out because they didnt know how to tell me, and then of course you see pregnant women EVERYWHERE!  Well actually now that i am a mummy you still see pregnant women everywhere but its just the way it makes you feel when you are so desperate for a child.

Gizmog - re waiting for a scan, my mum works at the private hospital (classic hospital) in anlaby and you can get an early scan done there from being 5 weeks pregnant and it costs about £100 but you need a GP referral but you could get them to fax it over.  I think the clinics are tuesdays.  Just a thought to keep your mind at rest if you can spare the cash.  I really wanted to but hubby made me wait until the nine week scan!!

Its so lovely to have so many new people on here.

Sarah - i am so jealous of you putting your chrimbo decs up.  I sooooooo cant wait to do that they day after we move back home.  Hubby will be like - dont put blue tac on the paintwork blah blah blah!!!

Gotta go more boxes to pack.  We have got so much more than we moved in with.  Where does all this baby stuff come from?  I have just packed two suitcases of baby clothes and there are the ones i need in the meantime.  She has more than me sniff sniff.

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Jen

Sorry you're having a bad day. Don't be hard on yourself for feeling like this it's perfectly normal. There's nothing I can say that will make you feel better apart from don't let it get you down ( it's not that easy I know )
Keep your chin up hun. 2008 will be your year I'm sure-this thread's really lucky.  
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks girls,

This thread does seem to be lucky!  with all the baby dust around!  

Gizmog:- It must be awfull the waiting, I am so sure though that things will be OK for you! You are going to be a mummy!!!!!     
I would consider the private scan if I was in your shoes, Have any of you heard of the 3D scans at the deep resource centre?  It was ages ago when I heard of someone having one done that shows the features before they are born.  Very clever but also very expensive I hear.  This was about 4 years ago when my friend had one done.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks y'all for replying to my moan and for all the advice. I'll let you know how I get on as and when. 
Feeling a bit better today but in a **(BWA!!!!!) * disassociated sort of way. 
It was a bit of shock to be told that after 10 weeks of treatment, incorporating regular visits to the clinic and therefore reasons to have regular afternoons off work, *and* being off work since EC "thanks, well done, we'll see you in 4 weeks"-WHAAAT-no more skiving ? ? ? ? ? 
I say disassociated because today I can't believe that that was me, because apart from the b****y wind from the night time insertions (ooer missus-easy tiger!!) the pee stick and the tiredness there's nothing to tell me it was me-cos even the pee stick is not real. Oh dear I've lost it haven't I?   
by the way *(*BWA= Big Word Alert)*
Jen my love -I'm totally with ya on that pregnancy thing-I was gutted when I worked out that my friend was pregnant to a bloke she'd known for 5 minutes and she'd had the audacity to tell me a couple of months before that she wanted kids and was worried that she was getting a bit old. She's 8 flaming years younger than me and she knew that I was going to have to have IF tx in the next couple of months. Tactful or what? ? ? I then found out that a girl who'd met her fella at our wedding anniversary do a year or so ago was also pg. Oh and there's other stories but the point is on here we all know where you're coming from, and we do not think any less of you, in fact we probably love you all the more cos you trust us all enough to be open and honest. Big  darl.
Caz -hope you're ok, if you're anything like me, you'll be losing the plot round about now and over analysing, so here's lots of        and                  just for you.
Ok I can't think of anything else at the minute, cos not only is there a new page and a half, I've confused myself by reading some more of your previous thread, so now I can't remember what predictions and stuff were made in this thread and blah, blah, blah-I'm sure I'm waffling-sorry-it's being back at work. Boo hoo.
Right off to do the washing up, take care y'all. Giz.


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hee hee sarah i had to laugh at your post scared of spiders there is no way i would attempt to go into our loft so are all your decs up now 
you will be spending all your time getting sophie off them hee 

jen 
i had the 3d scan done at the deep center and would highly reccoment it to anybody 
sophia is even on there advertising leaflet as the pics were so good !!
it is expensive though but well worth it indeed 

hi jen 
sorry you have had a bad day 
we all understand how you feel its awfull and you feel so alone and frustrated 
i am sure 2008 will be a great year for you xxxxxx

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Hope everyone is ok 

Jen- your not a nasty person for feeling that way. I have know for 9yrs that I couldn't have anymore children naturally and in that 9yrs there have been so many of my family & friends getting pregnant and having babies. My older sister was pregnant at the time I found out my tubes were damaged and since my younger sister has been pregnant twice but unfortunatley she miscarried both babies. I even know people who got pregnant and had abortions, which I know people have their reasons for this but I find it difficult to hear, but I do keep my opinions to myself!!!! So don't feel bad for how you feel it is only natural  . Our time will come   .


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Just popped in quickly to say  

Hope you are all well.

When I picked Sophie up from nursery today they gave me a xmas card from her. It had her hand and footprints on the front ( I wondered why she had bits of gold on her feet!) Anyway, of course I   as per usual! 
Aww girls just think you could all have your babies by next xmas. 

I'd better go and stop being so soppy
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Wow, theres so much to catch up on!!   
Just wanted to pop on and say hi to everyone,hope your all ok.  i;ll do some personals tomorrow, im not feeling too good today.  Growing 2 babies is really taking it out of me at the moment!! 

Love to all   

S
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls.

Hope you are all feeling well today!

Sarah:- I remember   at lots of things as my daughter grew up.  She also made a christmas card at nuresery one year which had her footprints as the reindeers antlers! I still have it in the cupboard! The worst one though was her first nursery nativity.  She was nearly 4 and had lines and everything. Me and the mum next to me cried the whole way through!! They are sooooo sweet! 

S:- I bet carrying twins takes it out of you.  Hvae you had any crazy cravings yet?

I took my friends little boy to his christmas party at nursery today, he is 2 and was absolutley petrified of santa!!! It was really unusual of him as he is really confident around people.  

Take care girls, 

Jen


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Feeling much better today.   Think i just over did it with the cleaning.   I kept having a lie down after id done each room, but maybe cleaning the whole house in one day was a bit ambitious    

Jen - havent really had any crazy cravings, i did in the first couple of months, i couldnt get enough of salt and vinegar crisps, lemon cake  - MUST have icing on it   But other than that the only constant thing all they way through has been milk, i must drink 2 - 3 pints of it every day.  Ooooh, and macdonalds vanilla milkshakes.  I cant drive past without getting one.   

Sarah - i think i would have cried when i picked up that christmas card.

Gizmog - how you doing?  I was quite shocked after our IVF and getting that magical BFP, only to find id have to wait a month for a scan    theres no wonder we all turn into obsessive knicker checkers when they make us wait that long.

Cat - hooray!!  Moving back into your house for christmas. At least libby will spend her first christmas in her proper home!!

Caz - Hows the positive thinking going?           
Are you managing to stay sane?

Hi to everyone else ive forgotton - theres so many of us now!!!!

Im off for another scan tomorrow Yippee!!  Dh is going to be at sea though, so he will miss it, but my mums coming with me instead  .  Going to start asking about the Birth i think tomorrow, scarily, it doesnt seem that far away now.......     I dont know whether ill be allowed a natural birth or if its a c section.....OMG im scaring myself now  

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Scooby-take it easy! I bet you can't wait to see your 2 little ones tomorrow. Hope they behave.   Is your DH going to be at sea around your due date? I suppose you don't really have a due date with twins cos they come when they want!

Jen-I welled up just reading your post about your dds nativity play   I'm so emotional these days I get on my own nerves!

Vee-when exactly is Sophia's birthday? It's next week isn't it? 

Caz-we've not heard from you for a few days. Hope you're ok?  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are well. Going to put Sophie to bed then write some xmas cards.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Scooby- good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Hello to everyone else, hope your all ok  .

Can anyone help me? how do I get those count down lines from tickerfactory.com to here?  it's driving me mad I have been trying for days!!!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just trying to sort out a ticker factory too, will let you know if I find out!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zarah,

I have sussed it.  You need to go onto tickerfactory and get the BB code for your ticker. If you highlight it and copy it is easiest.  Then go into your profile for fertility friends and in the signature bit where we all put our details you paste the code in there.  The ticker then appears at the bottom of your signature bit!

Hope this makes sense, let me know if you have any problems.

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hooray!!!!  

Thanks Jen, It was doing my head in. I had copy & pasted it soooooo many times, but I was putting it in the wrong place  . I might get excited now and count down to all sorts .


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Woo hoo, Zarah and Jen have sorted their tickers, well done girls!  

Happy twin watching tomorrow Scooby and will you just give it rest with that cleaning, you're putting my house to shame!!!!   From what I've read you and Sarah are just terrible for the cleaning malarkey, you've been cleaning non stop since at least August I think.

Cat bet you can't believe you're finally moving back home, what do you reckon you'll do first, unpack the kettle or put a tree up xx   

Hi to Lorna, Christmas, New Year and then it's your turn, bet you're getting right excited in an apprehensive sort of way! 

Caz honey, I hope you're OK, I bet you're at that completely demented stage now aren't you. Sending you much   , big   and lots of  

Hi also to Vee, Readie, Anna and the rest whose names I've failed to mention, best wishes y'all.

Docs said normal not to do HCG blood tests, so will maybe do a PT at the weekend just to try and convince myself and make sure that something did happen and then do my best to be patient and positive and wait for the scan. Aaaagh. It is almost as bad as the 2ww. 

Am I imagining it or has my sense of smell heightened already and have my 
(.)(.) really got heavier already? It seems a bit early for this. What do'y'know?  

Love from Giz.


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh blimey!!!......so much to catch up on! u girls can't half yak!!!!   
I really need to read back but tonight I'm shattered, first day back to work today and i feel like it was way too much....think all the customers waited for me to return so they could give me the run around   

Good to see the newbies have settled in though......and sorted there tickers!... that one baffled me at first too (doesn't take much)  

Anyway i am doing ok haven't totally lost the plot yet but not far off....work was actually a good distraction today.
I'm not feeling anything at the mo ? and my (.)(.) don't hurt now either! i don't like it when i can't feel anything but when i do i think it's AF on her way...can't win!!!! this is driving my crazy  

Right I'm gonna go unwind a bit before i do it all over again tomorrow, sorry for the moan thats all i seem to do at the moment...roll on next Thursday!!  

Hope everyone is ok....Giz good idea about doing another Preg test it might help you relax a little...just think positive Hun I'm sure the time will soon pass, listen to me i should take some of my own advice!! 

Scooby good luck with ya scan tomorrow bet u can't wait to see them again...bet they have changed so much.

love to everyone else, promise i will catch up tomorrow  

Caz xxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya ALLLLLLLLLLLL

hi sarah sophia's birthday is on tue 18th dec  i have  balloones banners cake ordered etc.........
i am getting dead excited but not liking the fact she is 2 i want my baby back boo hoo 
hope i get the chance to experience it all again one day !!!
how are you and sophie has she seen father christmas yet ? oh its all exciting isnt it she will be so more aware this year 

hi scooby 
good luck for your scan enjoy another glimpse of your baby's dont forget to show us a pic if they give you one 

hiya caz 
sending you loads of baby dust    your doing really well hope your not going too loopy i rem the knicker checking all too well 
take it easy xxxxxxxxx

Anna if you are lurking i hope you are well we miss you so much on here 
hope to hear from you soon xxxxxxxxx miss you buddy xxxxxxxxxx

hi to anybody i havent mentioned 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just thought I would post a quick note this morning.  We are at the clinic at 11 for my dh to do a sample to freeze incase there isn't any to use on day of retrieval.  He's really not looking forward to it but I see it as another step forward!    

Scooby, you lucky thing, getiing to see those babies of yours today, how special!

Hope the rest of you are all OK, 
Caz- hang in there, I know it must be awful, no idea how I am going to cope with the 2ww, I cant wait for anything! It will be here sooner than you think and try to relax as much as possible.
Vee- get your party hat on! 2 years soon.  Hope you have everything ready and the day will be fantastic!
Giz- I'm sure everything will be fine. Just think, you will have christmas nad then your scan, and a great excuse to eat all that food!!!! Yum Yum  

To everyone else a big Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas!!!    

Best go and do some work!

Jen x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well DH and I have decided not to do IVF anymore because.............

I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!

Can't really believe it. Totally shocked. So thinking IVF was our only hope. OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!

I have always wanted to do this.........      

Lorna
xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!Lorna   you must be over the moon....
  CONGRATULATIONS   
What a wonderful christmas present for you and your DH i'm so happy for you hun 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG. OMG. OMG. Lorna that's wonderful, fantastic, bootylicious!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!          I've gone all goose pimply and mushy. That is just the best. Can't wait for the others to read this!!!!! Big, big, big   to you and DH. love Gizmog.


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

huge congratulations Lorna
 thats just fantastic news 
i am sooooooooooo pleased for you 
ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh your pregnant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well done 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow Lorna,   on your BFP  . Au natural aswell  . What a fantastic Christmas surprise. You & DH must be on  . 

I can't believe how lucky this thread is, must be all the   around.

Scooby- how did your scan go? are your twins growing nicely?

Caz- only 6 days left to test day, heres some   for you.

Gizmog- hope your keeping sane!!! 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow Lorna

What great news        

What an amazing suprise, you and your dh must be over the moon, after all this time you are going to be a mummy!!       

Congratulations, and enjoy being spoilt over christmas!

Jen xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS LORNA   [/fly]

What lovely news to log on to. It's cheered me up that has.

So that's Lorna and Gizmog. Caz-it's looking good cos it's always in threes.

Hey Gizmog-going to do some cleaning now  You wait til your little one's here you'll know what I'm on about then you cheeky mare  Trouble is the house is still a tip 

Take care all. Probably back later
Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh Lorna that is such good news, you both must be thrilled!  Its such a nice surprise to know it is possible without help.  In our case we were a little frustrated but overjoyed that after 4 years of trying and having 3 lots of fertility treatment that we go and do it naturally!  But in the end it doesn't matter how it was achieved, as long as we all get our dreams.   

If you have been classed as 'unexplained' or even if you have problems, then it is still possible.  Don't give up hope.

Brilliant news and the best Christmas present for you.

Love
Readie &  
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

LORNA!!!  OMG!!!!          

Thats absolutely fantastic news, im so pleased for you, what a fantastic christmas pressie for you both!!!!!!  Must be all this   flying around!!

Caz - Not that long to wait now hun, heres a bit more   and        just for you.

Hi to everyone else.  ive just done my cleaning for the day! ha ha!! Im not normally this tidy, it must be the nesting thing!!!!!

Scan yesterday went really well ( and DH came too - he decided at the last minute he wasnt going to sea and took the day off to come with me - theres got to be some perks of being the boss!!)  Like he said, we will probably never get to do this again so he didnt want to miss it.  
Both twins are doing really well. Twin 1 is still head down and, at the moment, is beating twin 2 to the finish line, although twin 2's bum isnt far behind!!  At One point, one was actually sat on the other ones head!!!     Was lovely to see them again, one was yawning too.  We dont get pics anymore though, cos we get scanned at the Day Unit, not the untrasound dept.  Never mind. At least i get to see them every 2 weeks from now on.  
They said as long as the first twin to make it into my pelvis is head down i can aim for a natural birth,  but if its bum first who wins it will have to be a c section  
I also asked how much longer they thought i would go, and they said, unless i go into labour of my own accord, they wont even consider intervening until 38 - 39 weeks. OMG.   Theres me thinking i will have them in a few weeks, its probably more likely to be february after all.    At least the longer they stay in there for the bigger they will be and the less chance of having to go into SCBU.

Right i best go ive got lots to do today.

Love to all

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Great news that they're both ok Scooby. I bet it was the girl sitting on the boy's head  . I didn't realise they left you that long with twins.   Hope you don't get too uncomfortable.

Putting the tree up today...what's the betting it's been pulled over by the end of the day?! 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Tee hee  , evening everyone, still buzzing about Lorna's , it's so ace!!!

I should really be CLEANING (I'm not taking the mick, honest, tee hee  ) cos the kitchen really is a mess and the washing needs doing but I'm so bloody tired and my belly feels and looks massive already. Am I imagining it- but no cos I can normally pull my pot in and it's just not happening?  If it keeps growing people are gonna know before I wanna be telling them, eek!!! 

Didn't even go to my boss's leaving do tonight, due to lack of warm but comfy going out clothes and not being able to stand the thought of Princes ave at this time of year. Aaagh, what's happening to me? ? ? 

Hope you're surviving Caz, hang on in there, you'll make it, just. XXXXXXX       

Night all, I'll maybe at least attempt some washing, before I call it a day.


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Wow what a lot of lovely messages. Thank you for all of  your good wishes.
We are both still on cloud 9 and totally shocked. I keep looking at the tests to see if they have changed to "ha ha that was a funny joke not pregnant"!!!!! As for keeping it a secret we have blurted it out to anyone that will listen. I am feeling incredibly sick, tired and headachy but everyone tells me that this is all good.
So come on Hull girlies we can do this. Miracles do happen, I am living proof.
Now where is the nearest mountain so I can go and shout it from the top?
Lots of love
Lorna
xxxx
PS Thinking of you Caz must be your turn next (As Sarah says they do come in threes!!!!!!) Sending you loads of positive vibes and good luck wishes x x x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Lorna you sounds so excited- it's lovely. What a great xmas pressie for you and your DH. I couldn't keep it quiet either. I told everyone. When do you get a scan?

Gizmog-I went down Princes Ave last night on my way home from work. All I can say is   Everywhere was packed and people were even standing outside-what's all that about?
Don't worry about the pot belly-people will just think you've gone overboard on the mince pies this year!

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been quiet this weekend, went out in town last night for a christmas do and didn't get in till 3.30am!!!! Paying for it now though! 

Got to ring the clinic in the morning for dh's test results.  Other than that, the only news I have is that we have the appointment to go through the clinic for 22nd Feb. We have also been offered a private appointment because of me passing out at just about anything medical but we have to pay for that! We are going to go on the group session, but might consider the private one if it means we can start the month earlier. It depends on my cycle and test results now.  I'm so impatient, I really dont know how I will cope on the 2WW!        

Lorna, Congrats again, miracles really do happen! You must be so pleased. I am really happy for you! 

To everyone else, sending bubbles today, to such great friends!!

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Morning!

well girls you did say things come in threeeeee's!!!!!

I got a      this morning i cant belive it, i'm still crying   

I no i am naughty cos I have tested 2 days early i just hope it's real, i used a clearblue(not digital) and it came up very strong instantly!!!! does this sound good ?

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! Please stay with us   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Me again......should i be phoning the clinic do you think or wait till thursday my proper test day


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Caz

I was just about to message you about only 2 days to go! Sounds good to me but I don't know anything about testing early as I haven't bee through treatment yet.

Will its another          

I'm so glad I found this site, I feel lucky just posting on it! Another great christmas present!

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all ready for christmas.  

Jen x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Caz well done honey.  It's real!!  I am sure if you ring the clinic they will tell you that!  I just popped on to see if there was any news from you!

Well done.  Really pleased for you and all of you other ladies with your precious BFP's.

Lots of love to every single one of you....hope you have a magical Christmas.

Anna xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]WOOHOO       [/fly]

Massive congratulations!

So pleased for you!

YOU'RE GOING TO BE A MUMMY!

Have you rung the clinic?

  HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY SOPHIA 

Vee-have a wonderful day with your little princess

Anna-wishing you a happy christmas and all the best for the new year 

Hi all
Back later
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

OMG OMG!!!!!

Ive just logged on to send Caz a bit more      , but OMG!!!!
Naughty girl for testing early      but            

Im sooooooo happy for you.  Have you rung the clinic yet  I cant believe how many BFPs there is on here lately!!!!  What a fab xmas pressie!! I bet your grinning from ear to ear!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

S
xx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Brilliant news Caz - I'm sure the result wont change in two days time - what a brilliant Xmas pressie.  

This board is turning back from an IVF board into a pregnancy/baby board again   

Love to everyone else
Readie &  
x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW WOW WOW Caz 

     

I am soooooo pleased for you Hun.
Things do come in threes!!!!! 

Must be all this    flying around.

Another great Christmas pressie.

I am so chuffed

Lorna
xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone...i still cant believe it really except i have this really funny taste in my mouth really sore boobs (they had stopped!, but back now)oh and a preg test which says             

I phoned the clinic this morning and they congratulated me said it sounds like a positive even though i have tested 2 days early!!! i have to do the test they gave me still on Thursday just for peace of mind really and then phone them so they can make a appointment for my first scan.

i am just so happy but trying to keep my feet on the ground cos i know it's still early days.

Think all the baby dust and positive vibes have helped so much..so thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Caz,

I am so chuffed for you. You are going to be a mummy!     It's all sounding great. 

Vee- Happy birthday to Sophia     

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh yes!!! i'm so wrapped up in my own news i forgot to wish "Sophia" a very   bet your spoiling her rotten arn't you vee   

hope you have had a lovely day xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW!  Caz, I bet your on  !!! What a fantastic Christmas present for you. This site is soooo lucky, I can't believe how many BFP's there has been. I don't blame you testing early, I would do the same. I am really pleased for you.  . .

I have had my egg sharing discussion today with Dawn at the clinic, she was really nice. She didn't tell me anything I didn't already know but each appointment is a step further which feels good. I was told my FSH results had come back an 8 which she said was boarderline but ok. Can any of you tell me what 8 means?? were any of yours 8? with her saying boarderline I wondered if that may cause a problem.
So my next step is to have my fallopian tubes removed in January & DP's sperm analysis aswel in Jan. 

Hello to everyone, hope your all well  .


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Zarah   

Dawn is loverly isn't she, bet it feels good to be a step further Hun not long now till January!1 
I'm not sure about FSH results don't no what mine were, i was prob told but cant remember   I'm sure one of the other girls will be able to help you though..try not to worry if there had been a problem they would have said so and there is allsorts they can do with drugs to accommodate these things  

Scooby!!!!! look at your lovely bump!...i want one    

I have just read your story on another thread....  you should be so proud of yourself ,sorry you have lost friends along the way it's very sad....but a true fact unfortunately, but on a more positive note we all have each other on here, i know i feel like Ive made some wonderful friends i know i wouldn't have got this far without everyone on ff...gonna stop now or I'll start blubbering again(hormones!  )

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Caz you're a very very naughty girl, but WOO HOO, WAH HEY, YIPPEE DOO DAH, well done honey!!!!!  
        
     

Do you know what I feel quite honoured now to be one of the three, what with me being a late entrant an all.

Soo have I got this right the last three to get their BFP's were Readie, Scooby and Cat?

Was it three before that too?  

Weird! Hull girls rock!!!

WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hee hee  ...Giz you do make me laugh!!    iv'e come to join your club now!!...yay!!!!

caz xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw I know Caz, I get proper excited tho', I was buzzin when Lorna announced, but now that you've "joined the club" too, making 3, I can't stop beaming-it's all such madness!! Woo hoo!!  3 big bumps and 3  's (I have got that right haven't I or am I finally clinically insane?)

Vee sorry-I forgot to say Happy Birthday to Sophia too-I was keeping an eye on the date too-and then it just all went la la-and woopy doo da.  

Scooby your bump is ace, I love it!

Zarah-FSH = the hormone that makes the egg sacs (follicles) on your ovaries grow but as to what the levels should be I don't know I'm afraid-I'll try and find out more cos I love all that stuff. I'm sure it can fluctuate from one month to the next, and from one day to the next (which is why some hormones are best tested on the same day of the cycle each month too) so don't be surprised if they want to test a couple, more times in order to get an average-you'll be fine, don't worry xxx

Did anyone suffer from borderline anaemia (low haemoglobin)? What was the treatment? I couln't get the HCG blood tests at the docs (just the full blood count to check general health, hence the anaemia) so I'll have to be positive and just wait like everyone else.  

Hi Anna, hope you're ok and that work's not driving you too  

love to the rest of ya, christmas is coming oh yeah! Gizmog


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Zarah try this link, from what I can see your levels are absolutely fine hun, mine were 10.3 or something putting me in the diminished reserve category but ...............................................well you know the rest    Giz 
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

/links


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Gizmog, that as put my mind at rest, I am in the good catergory!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Zarah

If you use the search facility on this website you'll usually find lots of answers to your questions.

Here's a post I replied to asking very similar question to you re hormone levels...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120707.msg1725486#msg1725486

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Zarah-my fsh fluctuated a lot. My last reading was 14 and well you know the rest so don't worry too much.

Scooby-fab bump pic-you look so neat. 

Gizmog-try the spatone sachets from the health food shop and eat lots of green leafy veg. Chocolate has iron in it too  

Caz-I'm afraid you're about to experience something far worse than the 2ww-waiting for your first scan   Absolute torture! At least you'll have Gizmog and Lorna to go mad with! 

Hi to everyone else hope you are well 

What's everyone doing for xmas day? I'm working so I'm having my xmas on boxing day.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Natasha for the info, my mind is at rest now 

Sarah, I would hate to work on Christmas day, what do you do? I work in a school so I have nice long holidays. On Christmas day I go to my local pub, (owned by my friend), with my family for a couple of hours then back home for Christmas dinner with my DP & DD, after that I get back with all the family & normally get the worse for wear . I am going to make the most of it because hopfully this time next year I will have a bump


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Afternoon girls.

Hope you are all well, I am getting in a bit of a panic about christmas now! I thought I was on top of things, then all of a sudden a week later you have tons to do!  Went to asda today which was a nightmare, so busy!  I had to take Jas to hospital this morning for a pre op, she is having a small op after christmas.  The new day surgery unit is great!  It is really well equipped for kids and she should be in and out within 4 hours! I feel a lot more comfortable about it now.  She is fine with it all, its not her first and shes that laid back nothing worries her. I wish I was like that!!!   

We are having a quiet christmas really. We will have dinner at home by ourselves and then we go round to our friends house for drinks later on. (its within walking distance, if you know what I mean )  We are Having family round on Boxing day, and I'm struggling to decide what food to do! 

Zarah, I think the same as you! I try not to be too confident but Hopefully we will have bumps or babies next year. Trying so hard not to get too confident but with reading experiences on this board I am really hopeful!

Jen


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya girls thank you all for your birthday wishes for sophia 
she had such a great day and was spoilt rotten by everybody 
i need an extension for my house as me and hubby dont fit in it anymore for sophias toys and we havent has christman yet   

congratulations caz 
  have a happy healthy pregnancy 
it wont sink in for a bit yet enjoy every minute as it goes bye so quickly 

hi jen 
good luck at the hos sounds like you are dreading it more than your daughter bless we do worry about them done we i am sure all will be well 
good luck with your xmas shopping you havent got long left 5 more shopping days !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anna great to see a post from you hun 
hope yhou have a great xmas chuck we miss you xxxxxxx

sarah 
poor you i cant believe you have to work xmas day boooooooooooooooooo
i bet there will be a good buzzz though are you working all day ?
bet sophie is going to be very spoilt toys toys and more toys to find places for hee hee hee 

scooby 
you have a fantastic bump there you are sooooooooo neat bet you dont feel it though 
keep the bump pics comming i luv to see them 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Sarah for the advice-another blood test tomorrow to make sure tis iron deficiency anaemia. can't believe you're working xmas day, that's hideous, poor you.  
Two more days at work for me then two weeks of modified (of course) partying. Yipeee! - having said that will probably just sleep. Xmas pressies are done yeay!!!
L8r, Giz xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay!!!! another     

this time it's official test day so i cant get told off!!  

Had to share it with ya girls, we are just so happy!!
will be back later going to have a shower now then phone the clinic...oh it's all exciting!

love Caz xxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Caz-   'official' congratulations to you!

Vee-Glad you had a lovely day. The extension's a good idea! Sophie's only just got round to playing with some of her birthday toys never mind xmas  

Zarah and Jen-make the most of that xmas booze cos you wont be able to drink next year   

I'm a nurse so I'll be working 7-7.30 on xmas day. Unfortunately we can't just shut the doors and put a closed sign up! I don't mind though cos it usually works on the basis that once you've worked a xmas day you don't do one for a few years. At the minute Sophie doesn't know any different. DH's going to bring her into work to see me so that'll be nice.

Anyway-will pop back later. Starting to stress about pressies now so I might have to go into town   

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just rang the clinic this morning to chesck on test results for my dh's sample, They are OK but that isn't the exciting bit.  They told me that we are all on track to be starting February or March!!    

I know I kind of knew that but being told from the clinic made me get really giddy!!!      

It just seems really weird being told dates and things.  I'm so excited now I can't wait! ( see what I mean about the 2ww, its gonna be a killer for me!)  I'm going to make the most of it over crimbo and then stop drinking as of new year. Has anyone else got any advice on Vitamins etc that may help?  I am taking the usual pregnacare ones and dh is taking mens health. Wondered if anyone knows of any that will get his swimmers upto olympic standard by Feb!!! 

YIPEE YIPEE YIPEE YIPEE YIPEE!!!!! Sorry had to get that off my chest!!  

Take care girls

Jen x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

official congratulations caz  
you couldnt have asked for a better xmas present  
if you thought 2ww was bad its much worse waiting for your scan grrrrrrrrr
but well worth waiting for 

yey jen    great news to hear you will be starting treatment 
feb /march   wishing you all the luck in the world 

hi to all hope your all well and almost ready for xmas 

luv vee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Just a quick post to wish everyone a happy Christmas and I hope everyone gets their dreams in 2008.  We are off to America on boxing day for a week to meet my new nephew for the first time.  We'll be able to get some nappy changing practice in ready for April    Also happy birthday to the Capricorns on this board - I notice there are a few of us.  

This Hull Clinic board has been so great, particularly over the last twelve months - so lets wish for lots more BFP in the new year for those still waiting to achieve their dreams....    

Love
Readie &  
x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Are we all feeling christmassy yet?
Official Congrats to Caz for yesterday      Does it seem real yet??  i bet you have a massive grin on ya face!!!  Enjoy every minute hun!

Readie, you lucky thing going over to america, hope you have a fab time!

Lorna - How you doin hun, have you been feeling sick yet?

Jen - So pleased for you to be able to start in February or March time, i know when they finally give you a timescale, you feel like your finally moving!!  make the most of the   at christmas!! I started taking Sanatogen Pronatel multivitimins about a month before starting tx, and stopped drinking the day i started DRing.  Not sure on the mens vits though.  My Dh stopped smoking a few months before we started tx and his count went up by 25 million     And he didnt drink for 2 weeks before ec.  Other than that we both just ate really healthily.

Sarah - poor you working xmas day, although at least you will have the next one off!

Cat - How you doing hun, have you got moved back into your house yet?  Has libby settled ok in your "proper" home?

Hi to Gizmog, Zarah, Vee,and Anna and anyone else ive forgotton

Im doing ok, Went out for a meal last night for a friends birthday, it was really nice, but i seem to be suffering with swolen feet and legs.  It started last night in the restaurant, i thought it was because it was sooooo hot in there, but today they dont look so swollen but they feel so tight!  Its our work xmas party tomorrow night, i can see me being all dressed up apart from im going to have to put flip flops on my feet i think!!  I cant even get my size too big shoes on!!      

Anyway i better go ive got all the paperwork & wages to sort out today, the crew are itching to know how much spending money they will have for christmas!!  

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

It's a bit quiet. Are you all out shopping? DH wants us to go into town tomorrow morning    I've told him he can go on his own!
It took me ages to get to work last night as the traffic was mad cos of late night shopping.

Ok rant over...

Scooby-have you got the wages sorted? Hope you're putting those feet up now. We get paid xmas eve so town will be full of nurses on monday dashing around!

Readie-I'm sooo jealous. I love America and would love to go there at xmas time. Have a wonderful time and get lots of practice in. Don't forget to do your in flight exercises.

Work was busy last night. It's now dawning on me that not only do I have to go in on xmas day, I might have to do some work as well-bummer!

Anyway take care all
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Afternoon ladies,

Just thought I'd stop in and say Hi, as Sarah said it is quiet on here today, It must be works party nights or something.  I did a bit of xmas shopping this morning and asda is crazy allready! They are only shut for 2 days! There were people with 2 trolleys full of stuff, I'm a buy it when you need it kind of girl so I dont often have more than a basket full!  I got a bit more today though as I really dont want to go back before christmas!  

Got to drop off some christmas presents tonight so it feels like it really is here! Finished work last night, Jas finishes school today, so I'm all set for 2 weeks of Tracey Beaker and Disney Channel!

Readie, I'm very jealous too. We really wanted to go to Florida for christmas with our friends but we couldn't afford to with paying out for the icsi early next year! (They were going to pay for the villa and everything, Gutted!!!!)  Maybe next time we go we will have an extra!    Hopefully!

Got to go and get her from school!
See you all later,
Jen x


----------



## sambam (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi everyone!

This is the first time I've posted on here.  I am due to start IVF at Hull next month, so thought I'd introduce myself!

We've been TTC for 28 months, I've just finished 8 cycles of Clomid (not a sniff of a BFP....), so looking forward to getting started with the IVF!  

Sam xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sam, 
Welcome to the loony tunes thread   and the wonderful world that is Hull Clinic. You were up early.   What's that all about? Good luck with the IVF and with getting to know everyone. It's been really hard to keep up with every thing recently because there's been so much going on with us all and it's that crazy time of year.   

Hey Jen u were right I was at the works party last night at the University. I think I managed to pull off glamorous and what looked like my usual shape but underneath the folds of fabric I felt fit to burst. By eck the pessaries don't half bloat you! It can't be owt else, it's way too early. Bet you can't wait til Feb/March Jen.

Sarah will this be the first time you've done a Christmas working or have you done one before....I'm just wondering cos I'm thinking of you being regarded as like a bit of a Christmas angel to folk at this time of the year?  

Scooby you're sooooo hard working, please get your feet up, you deserve it hun.

Caz sweetpea hope you're getting the hang of the bloated feeling and that you're not worrying-when is your scan booked for?

Readie thanks for the birthday wishes to all capricorns-right back at ya! 30th December mine, I wish they'd made it up and said 31st December it would have been so much more fun. What dates are the other birthday girls? 

Cat, Lorna, Vee how you doing?

Rachel hope you are ok and are all set for christmas.

Hi Anna, Zarah and anyone else I haven't mentioned. Big hugs and bestest crimbo wishes to a fantastic bunch. Gizmog


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls.

A big   to Sam.  I'm sure you will get to know everyone on here fast enough and we are deffinately the luckiest thread on this board!! And the friendliest! (of course!!!)

Can't stop long right now, I am looking after my friends 2 boys whilst she goes shopping, (she's braver than me, asda at this time of year!) Ones 2 and the other 5 so they are keeping me on my toes. It's not easy when you have an older girl, we haven't really anything for them to play with, and the 2 yera old is obsessed with tools. He took dh into the garage to have a look at his hammer!!!!!!        

Take care girls will post later.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Phew! Survived town this morning. Only problem is I bought some stuff for myself and didn't get pressies for the people I was meant to get them for..oops! It's not my fault everywhere was having a sale is it   Oh well-DH will have to go tomorrow when I'm in bed ( I'm at work tonight ).

Sending a special   to Sam-welcome to the very lucky Hull thread and lots of   for your treatment.

Gizmog-I've worked xmas day before. It's not that bad and we try to have fun. We try to make sure the patients and their families have a nice day. How did you survive your party being around drunk people? It used to do my head in. Were you on taxi duty?

Hi to everyone
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Sarah You're a star, I can imagine that the patients adore you, particularly at this time of year, because you're so warm, funny and supportive on here.

The works do wasn't too bad because the people I work closely with know that I've had successful tx and so tho' drunk were quite careful round me plus I made an early exit meaning that I only had to taxi DH and by the time I see everyone I doubt that anyone will remember that I left unusually early.

That's why I didn't go on Prinny ave last week tho' cos not only was it packed, I couldn't stand the thought of being sober surrounded by more than usually drunk people. Bah. humbug!!! Bit like your trip to town today I should imagine-good on ya for treating yourself-I like it!!

Gizmog xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

O M G Girlies!!!  I only have my PC off for a week after moving cos i lost a lead and i finally manage to turn it on to TWO MORE FLIPPIN' BFP'S.

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!!!!!!!!!!!! TO CAZ AND LORNA.  Well done - it certainly is a very fertile site at the moment isnt it!!!  I am soooooooooo pleased i have tears in my eyes.  Being a new mum i know what you both have to look forward to and you both will love being mummy's just like i do.

Big hi to sam and hi to the rest of the gang.  Hi to anna - lovely to hear from you hun.

Scooby your bump is ace  and D day is looming isnt it!!

Well i am finally moved back in my house after the floods and it feels so good to be home and be a proper family.  My tree is up complete with neatly wrapped prezzies underneath (mostly for libby - me thinks she will be spoilt this xmas).  There is still lots of snagging to do but i'm happy with where all thats at.  Libby is doing so well.  She is smiling all the time and is 8 lbs 7 oz now and some of her up to one month clothes actually fit her.

Readie congrats to you on bringing another ickle boy to the site.  About time too. When is your due date??

Well best go but will make sure i keep checking dont want to miss any more good news do i.

Cat xxxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya Can I join you ladies?

I am about to start my second IVF cycle in Hull with Down Reg starting in 2008 January (4th).  I had a successful cycle in Hull back in 2004 and have a lovely little boy now 2 and half.  This message board was my buddy during last cycle and I was too scared to post but found great support just reading about everyone else having the same worries as me. I posted first time when I got the BFP, this time I'd prefer to try and keep in touch during the whole cycle and share my experience.

Hope there's still some people from Hull out there looking at this thread on the message board!

TTFN

Em


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

A big  to Em and Sam - this board seems to be very lucky and I hope you both get your dreams in 2008  .  We'll be there to support you all the way.  Jen its going to be your year as well!

Scabby - not long before you meet your little ones - that is a very impressive bump  

Lorna, Caz and Gizmog - sit tight as it won't be long until you see your little ones on the screen for the first time.  2008 is going to be a very special year!

I hope Father Xmas brings lovely presents to Libby, Sophie, Sophia, Izzy, Lola and Glen (gosh there are a lot of girls on this thread ).  

Anna - I hope you have a great Christmas and the new year brings some exciting news - you deserve it Hun.

Lots of packing and organising to do today before travelling across to my parents tomorrow.  Also its my birthday today so we're going round to my out-laws for a family meal - Yum!  My best birthday pressie is being pregnant - I think I would have been a bit depressed to have reached 33 with still no sight of being a Mummy.  I just wish someone would have told me this time last year that I WOULD be pregnant, it might have saved some of the heartache   

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  All have a good Christmas and I will post in the New year.   

Love
Readie &  
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Firstly   to Em and welcome. You've probably been reading so you know what a lucky board this is. I really hope 2008 is your year. I bet your little boy gets spoilt this year! Vee's Sophia is 2 so maybe you two can compare notes!

OOhh I felt all emotional after reading through the posts. Gizmog-thanks for saying that about me. I'm a right cow really! No seriously I just like to support people on here cos this whole ttc business is no fun and if my advice helps someone then that's great. ( pass the sick bucket! )

Readie-you've got yourself the best xmas pressie in the world haven't you? Who needs smellies-you're going to have a baby!

Cat-welcome back buddy. That's going to be one heck of a spoilt baby at xmas! More piccies please. Has she got an xmas outfit? 

Hi everyone else

Right, best get on. I will pop back on tomorrow

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone
Well I feel good today. First time since i found out I am miraculously pregnant. So thats good.
How are my fellow PGs doing? - (3 musketeers, see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil, 3 stooges, or triple PG triplets!!!!!!). Have any of you had your scans yet? I can't wait for mine. Do any of you get horrible irrational thoughts about baby and it's welfare. I think I am going mad. Any horrible symptoms yet? I have had horrible morning sickess (god bless sea bands), my boobs are so not my own any more (god they hurt) and my trousers are already too tight (or am I just fat?).
Hi Em and Sam fingers crossed for you. The girls on here are fab and very supportive.
Scooby I want a bump like you, at the mo I just look fat!
Cat you must be so glad you are back in your house. Just in time to enjoy Christmas with Libby.
Readie you enjoy your Christmas. x I know what you mean about all the heartache.
Sarah you are a star and so supportive to all us girlie's. Enjoy Christmas with Sophie.
Love to everyone else (sorry if I missed any of you. I have no memory at the mo!).
Have a fan Christmas everyone (bring on the Shloer for us PG mummies to bes!!!!!!! You know I don't mind at all x)
Lots and lots of love
Lorna
xxxx
PS Lets keep the baby dust going girls.


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Thanks for the warm welcome.  Wish you all a fab Christmas.
Lorna irrational thoughts are all part of the course of normal pregnancy, I remember worrying that my baby wouldn't like how we had decorated his nursery how stupid is that?!?!?!  He does love Winnie the Pooh amongst all sorts of things so there was no need to panic.  Sea bands are great aren't they?  I don't know if they work scientifically or psychologically but I felt better wearing them!

My little boy is always spoilt Sarah!  In fact when we were wrapping up his Christmas presents decided there were too many so saving some for his birthday in May.

Readie have a good journey and enjoy your Christmas Birthday.

Happy Christmas and a lucky baby filled New Year to us all!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

HI ALL
JUST2 LET U NO I WENT IN2 LABOUR YESTRDAY. BLAKE AND BROOKE BORN LAST NITE BY EMERGENCY C SECT,WEIGHT 3.5LB EACH. BOTH IN INTENSIVE CARE AT HRI W&C BUT DOIN WELL.
TYPIN ON BEDSIDE TINTERNET,SOZ 4 SPELLIN!
ALL V OVERWHELMING,THEYR SO TINY AND COVERED IN TUBES AND MONITORS.

SCOOBY THE MUMMY.
XXX


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls, How are you all?

A huge big   to Em! This board is growing fast. I hope you enjoy this christmas with your little boy and hopefully your new baby next year!    It is quite strange but really exciting to think isn't it! We start our cycle probably at the beginning of March so would love to compare notes etc. It's so nice to have all these friends who really know how you feel and they definately know what to say when all you wqant to do is *****! (I feel like that a lot!)

I don't know about all you with youngsters but Jas is so excited about christmas! She is 8 though, a bit older than the rest I think. Christmas is about them though isn't it, and just seeing her so excited makes me excited.     

Lorna:- I know what you mean about the paranoid feelings. I was terrible, I didn't find out I was pregnant with dd till I was 7 weeks, and then instantly started to have morning sickness, (very psychological though I think in my case!) Then if I woke up in the morning not feeling sick, I thought there was something wrong!! (I should have been glad i didn't feel rough!) I didn't have a scan till 20 weeks with her aswell cos thats what they generally did then and they had no reason to scan early and that was hell, the not knowing. I was a bit young then and would certainly push for more scans and appointments now. I'm sure your bub is growing like a trooper! I know its early to guess but I think . (Only cos we have so many girlies on this board!)  Enjoy every little feeling and really look forward to the first kick, its just magic!

Sarah, You are a saint, the help and support you give us all. We all appreciate it, especially when you have a lively little girlie to run round after!!      I hope you are realy to spoil her rotten with lots of pressies!

Readie:-  Happy birthday      Hope you have a safe trip, and that you have a great christmas.  Your bump is great. Not long now till you will be a mummy. 

Cat, so glad you are back in your house at last, Your baby's first christmas in your home.  I'm sure you will have a great time, enjoy that little one!

Hoope the rest of you are doing well, wishing you all the best for christmas, sending christmas baby bubbles to you all!  

Zarah, hope you are OK, Not heard from you for a couple of days. Thinking of you, hope you have a great christmas with your dd.

See ya Later Girls

Jen x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Scooby,

I was just typing out that previous message as you posted!

WAHOO!!! A big congratulations the twins are here.     

I hope you are well and that the babies are being well cared for! Jas was born 6 weeks prem and weighed 4.3lbs so I know its a bit freightening when you see them so small but they are in the best place and by the sounds of it a good weight!  Be strong for them and make sure you take care of yourself too, I know its seems daft but I know how much you will worry about them!

Welcome to Blake and Brooke, Christmas babies!

Take care and keep us posted when you can. WOW WOW WOW.

Congrats.

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SCOOBY...CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!
I really wasn't expecting that when i logged on, i cant believe it.......i am so happy for you and your DH i have tears in my eyes (of joy of course  )....so glad they are doing well, you are so clever ..now you rest up cos them little sweethearts need you all strong.

I know i keep saying it but OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

WOO HOO.... SCOOBY'S A MUMMY!!!

           

What a fantastic Christmas pressi well done you...keep us posted Hun and takecare 

loads of love from a very excited Caz  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS SCOOBY 

welcome to the world blake   & brooke 
so pleased for you scooby xxxxxxxxxxx get lots of rest 

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxx

welcome to the boards em congratulationd on your little boy he is about the same age as my daughter she has just turned 2 this week 
wishing you loads of luck for your forthcomming cycle hope your celerbrating a bfp very soon keep us posted on your progress 

happy birthday readie   hope you have had a great day xx

hi sarah how are you and your beautiful daughter bet your getting dead excited for xmas 
sophis has been a little minx this week i think she is still on a high from her birthday 
or dare i say it omg !! the terrible two's are here HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!

cat 
so pleased you are finaly back in your own home enjoy your 1st xmas as a mommy xxxx

hi to all you preg ladies just think how much fun you are all going to have next xmas oh its all very exciting 

hi to anybody i havent mentioned hope everybody is well 

vee x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

hi
babies doin ok. naughty blake keeps 4ettin 2breath,brooke doin gud,evn tube fed a few drops of my ebm.
cant wait2 cuddle them instead of jus lookin at them.
all happned so quick,was 4cm dilated and had no idea,thougt i jus had wind! ha ha!
sxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Ha Ha....Wind!!    must have been the biggest shock ever!
Glad they are both doing fine this morning must be so hard not being able to pick them up...but it wont be long and you will be cuddling them 24/7.
I love there names too...

welcome to the world Blake and Brooke !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW!!!!
I'v only been away a couple of days & all sorts has happened!!!
Massive congratulations Scooby & DH. Welcome to our world Blake & Brooke   . What a fantastic Christmas Present  .
A big welcome to Sam & Em , I hope you find this thread useful, everyone is so friendly & will make you feel very welcome.

Sorry not been on for a couple of days, on Friday I babysat my friends 7week old baby whilst she went to work & OMG it was hard work, she was really good but ever time she made a noise i was like what she doing that for!!!!! You wouldn't think I was already a mum!!! Then on Fri night I went round town for a girlie xmas night out & OMG it was sh**!! You couldn't move, everyone was pushing & shoving it was awful. Bouncers let too many in pubs at the same time, if anything had of kicked off you defo wouldn't of got out!! And to top it all not 1 Xmas song was played, whats that about? I was home for 11 but then 2 of my friends turned up & we danced round my living room till 6am . This left me in bed all day Saturday with a terrible hang over . 
Yesterday I had to do my food shop at asda, another nightmare!! I had lost the plot by the time I got out .
I am all done now & ready for the big day tomorrow .

I would like to say a big merry Christmas to you all, your husbands/partners & children. Have a fantastic day tomorrow, hope Santa brings you lots!!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG Scooby-nearly choked on my sandwich!

Will compose myself and post in a bit

WOOHOO!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Right I'm back

But I'm still really    

Scooby- . I'm thinking of you and your little ones. I hope they are thriving and are home with you soon. I'm sure Cat will be able to offer you some advice.

Zarah-I can't stay up past 10 these days never mind 6am. I think it's worse when you're looking after someone else's child I'm sure you'll be fine with your own. It'll all come back to you.

Caz-when's your scan. Hope you're feeling ok

Vee-I'm dreading the terrible 2s. Sophie's already beginning to see how far she can push me the little minx.

Readie-so sorry I completely missed the part where you said it was your birthday so 

jen-march will be here before you know it once xmas is out of the way.

Sam and Em-  again

Lorna-enjoy the schloer! Careful it doesn't give you heartburn.

Claire, Rach and Cat-enjoy your 1st christmas with your little ones.

Anna-have a lovely christmas.

Sorry, I know I've missed people but this post is taking me ages.

I only popped on to wish everyone a    MERRY CHRISTMAS  

To all those with little ones enjoy this magical time

To all those with bumps just think what next year has in store for you-it's wonderful

To all those still wishing and hoping enjoy your last year as a couple because you will be a family next year

Have a lovely day tomorrow everyone

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just logged onto more surprises - well done scooby!!!

Blake and Brooke are a good weight considering how early they were.  The staff at the SCBU at HRI are lovely.  There were twins in the next cots to libby when she was in.  It might be a few days until your milk comes in but keep using the breast pumps its very important.  If you are on the ward still they will bring one for you to have at your bedside and allthe sterilising stuff and there is also a room on scbu where you can go.  Which outreach nurse have you been assigned too?  try and get hilary if you can she is lovely.

Also, there are two bedrooms on scbu for parents to use if you want to stay over when you are discharged from hospital.  I found it helpful.  If you want to chat about anything i will PM you my number.  I totally understand what you are going through hun.  It will take a little time but you will get them home, probably sooner than you think.

hi to everyone else.  I am getting really excited about christmas now.  Rach and claire i bet you are looking forward to your first chrimbo with lola and glenn too.

Caz and Gizmog hope you arent too sicky to eat your dinner tomorrow.  At least you two wont have to worry about putting weight on this christmas.  Tuck in!

Happy birthday readie.

Sarah - hope it passes quickly at work tomorrow.  Its hard work but someone has to do it eh!

Love to everyone else and wishing you all a very special christmas.  Will have to check tomorrow in case something else has happened.  I feel like i keep missing all the news!

Cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Finally have a moment to myself (phew!!!!) everything is now done...shopping, presents wrapped and delivered so all theres left to do is the veg tomorrow..yay!!!!  if I've forgotten anything now it's tuff!  

There is so much going on here at the mo it's amazing...I'm still in shock over scooby 

Oh and   readie xx

Anyway just wanted to wish everyone A very merry Christmas and a wonderful new year!!

Rach Cat and Claire I'm sure tomorrow will be an amazing day for you all...your first Christmas with your little ones...have a good one!

I am so looking forward to my Christmas dinner tomorrow  been thinking about it all day today ...just hope morning sickness doesn't kick in!! think i felt a little yucky today but not quiet sure 
I have such an appetite at the mo i have been waking up at silly times of the morning with a really grumbly belly  then when i eat  it only seems to fill me for a couple of hours and my belly's off again...I'm gonna be the size of a beached whale if this keeps up  
Giz and Lorna how are you too feeling...hope your not suffering.

Oh nearly forgot....I have my first scan on the 21st of Jan.....seems such a long way away....now i know how you feel Giz, would be so nice to know everything is actually real and ok, but i guess we will just have to be patient...again! 

Right just going to have some pizza(Mmmmm...)will check in later to see if there have been any other suprises!  

Enjoy yourself's girls don't get too drunk...and if you do have one for me too 

love to all
Caz xxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations Scooby. Lots of love to Blake and Brooke. Make sure you get lots of rest hun. Two more capricorns on the board, how mad is that!!! xxx

Thanks for the pm Sarah, I'll try to be good xxx

Hope you had a fab birthday Readie, have a wonderful holiday.

Wishing you all the best Christmas ever xxx

See ya soon

Giz


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

HI girls,

Just thought I'd drop in before the big day. I'm just about to put jas to bed and then wrap some more pressies! I can't believe I have left it so late this year!

Scooby, Hope your babies are doing well, They will be in your arms before you know it, take care and we are all thinking of you! Wow twinnies!!!!  

To evertonw else cos there are so many of us now. Have a very merry christmas! To those with little ones really enjoy it and to those without, 2008 is our year girls!!!!

[fly]merry christmas merry christmas merry christmas merry christmas [/fly]

Jen x

with a little bit of baby dust for luck


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Awwww Scooby Doo

What an amazing xmas present... your news has made me cry, will be thinking of them over the next week or so, hopefully u will have your babes in your arms and home soon.

My lola is doing really well, quite a fatty... and is developing a little personality... stubborn, silly, loving and a bit bad tempered at times!!!

Good luck to u all and a very merry xmas.
Love Claire


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, sorry i havent been on lately, we had some bad news, a few of you may remember that my step-daughter had an eptopic back in August, well she had another a week before xmas and lost her other tube, so sad, she is only 22   so we have been a bit sad about that, good news about all the other stuff happening here, great news about the birth of the twins! i was 3cms dilated with glenn and never realised..lol, my waters even went unnoticed! i reckon they went when i was in the bath or on the loo, good job i went for a check up as my placenta wasnt working too well either!..xmas day was lovely, glenn was really interested...lol his little eyes were bulging with all the bright crinkly paper, he is getting really funny too, he is still really good at night, he goes to sleep at ten and wakes up anywhere from 6.30-8.30 which is great for us, i will post some pics as i havent put any on since he was born and he has grown so much, i am off to catch up properly on all the posts now,  its a good job i have a spare hour!

                                                            love xrachx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Rach i am so jealous you are getting a full nights sleep!  Libby is still waking twice a night for feeds but she wasnt due until 22nd november so really she is only a month old in those terms.
Sorry to hear the news about your step daughter, what an awful thing to have happened.  Has she still got her ovaries??  I really hope she has, at least then she will be able to do IVF.

Scooby - hope the twins are doing well.  It would be lovely to hear how they are getting on.

I think Libby got the whole of the early learning centre for christmas and she looked so sweet in her santa's little helper outfit

hope everyone has had a lovely christmas

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Finally found the computer under all the rubble in the living room! Omg how many toys does one person need! As for outfits-don't even go there!  

Hope everyone had a lovely xmas

Rach-that's terrible about your step-daughter. As Cat said I really hope there is something that can be done for her.

Scooby-thinking of you and your little ones.

Sorry it's quick but I've got a few hours free so I'm trying to sort some stuff out...going to see if I can find a carpet somewhere...hhmmm 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just thought I would drop a note as it has been so quiet on here over christmas. I'm sure you have all been having a good time!  

Scooby:- hope the twins are doing well. I was telling my sister about them and she really likes the names, she is having a boy in March and is really struggling with names.  She likes Bruce (she lives in australia!!) but there surname is Willis!  It took me a while to register!  Jas suggested Harrison for her but they seem to keep coming back to Zak! I like that too.  I hope you are feeling well and hopefully getting to cuddle those twinnies now.  Take care.

Jas got a Wii for christmas and it is so much fun. We have had family round playing bowling and she wins every time!!! The games are great.

Hope you all had a really good christmas.  To those of you that can't drink, I have more than made up for you!!! Hoping that next year I wont be able too!!

Have a great new year.

Jen x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just a quickie, havent had time to catch up. DH has broken our internet while ive been in hospital so im quickly using my dads on the way to the hospital.

Im ok, been discharged. Brooke and Blake doing really well, theyre breating on their own most of the time now and are being fed expressed milk via a tube straight into their tummies. Theyre a bit jaundice, but i was allowed a skin to skin cuddle with Blake yesterday, and hope to have a cuddle with Brooke today.

They seem to be doing really well, lets hope it continues!!

Love to all
Scooby. ( aka Jen)

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I hope you have all had a lovely christmas.
I have drank sooo much  !!! Just new year to drink my way through now!!! then I will be seriously looking after myself getting myself ready for a big year, hopfully   .

Sorry its short, just wanted to say hello


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening all

Scooby-I'm so glad the twins are doing well. Hope you got your cuddle today. Can't wait for piccies but I know you're really busy right now.

Jen-we've been playing our friends wii today. I totally suck at the brain game one but I thrashed them all at the bowling. The boxing one really tires you out though!

Zarah- I'm sat here with a glass of wine. I also went out down Newland Ave last night and drank a fair bit. I really need to detox.

What's everyone doing for new year? We're just going to our friends who live opposite. We are going to put Sophie in their travel cot because we won't have a babysitter. Staying up til after 12 is going to kill me!

Hope everyone is ok

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone
Wow things move quick on here.
Scooby what fantastic news. Keep thriving little ones! x
Caz just read when your scan is. The same day as mine!!!!!! What time is yours? Ours is 9.45am. I might see you there! I can't wait to see bub!
Love to everyone else. Sorry no more personals but feeling so tired today ( all those Christmas festivities!!!!!! ha ha ha )
Love
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Right, i have my internet back at last!!!

Ive attached a pic of blake, i'll try and change it after a couple of days and put one of Brooke on.  I dont know how to attach them onto the actual post though...... Any ideas anyone...? 

Right, i can fill you in properly now.  last Saturday ( which seems like ages ago!!) i had what felt like period pains, and then got backache in the afternoon. I rang the hospital who said it was probably nothing to worry aboutm but to come in and get checked out to be safe.  Once i got there, they checked me over and i was 4cm!!!     They sent me straight upstairs to labour ward and was given steroids to try and mature their lungs and was given drugs to try and stop labour, but it didnt make any difference. 3 hours after arriving at HRI i was fully dilated.      I was whipped into theatre ( they didnt even gown me up - i still had my t shirt and bra on!) and had an emergency c section because although Blake was head down Brooke had managed to shove her foot in the way!!!!

A week later theyre both doing well,although theyve both lost weight ( but the nurses say this is completely normal) although brook is now only just over 2 and a half pound, but theyre both doing well. Blake is off the breathing machine and is taking milk, and Brooke is being weaned off the breathing machine slowly, but is taking milk too should they should get a bit fatter soon!!

Its all been a bit overwhelming to be honest, i was not prepared for this, and then leaving hospital on thursday night was awful, i cried so much. Youre meant to go home with your babies, not leave them there!!  So i now set off at 9.30am and stay there all day and get back at 6pm, so if im not on much its cos im sleeping cos im knackered. ( im expressing every 3 hours day and night so they can be fed EBM - its tiring!!)

Anyway ive waffled enough.  Hope you all had a lovely xmas and hope you have a good new year
Love Scooby, Blake & Brooke  
Xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Just grabing a minute as dh puts dear son to bed.

Congrat's on the twins scooby and lovely names, how fab for a Christmas present!

I'm getting nervous now, only couple of days till I'm back in that Hull clinic for my D/R appointment.  I can't believe it's about to start again.  I'm getting my pre AF pains in stomach today so know that's on it's way.

Anyway, happy new year to you all and blessings for some miracles for those of us still trying.

Take Care
Em


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Scooby Doo said:


> Ive attached a pic of blake, i'll try and change it after a couple of days and put one of Brooke on. I dont know how to attach them onto the actual post though...... Any ideas anyone...?


Hi hun

Congratulations on the arrival of Brooke and Blake       

You can upload photos into the main photo gallery and then just include links in this thread to each photo...any problems, let me know.

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Scooby - so lovely to hear from you hun.  Reading your post made me remember just what i went through, especially the part when you said about expressing every three hours day and night.  Time has passed so quickly since then and now libby will be three months on tuesday already.  Try and keep at it with the expressing, you are giving your babies such a wonderful thing.  Dont worry about them losing weight, that happens to most babies.  I am sure brooke will be off the breathing monitor soon enough and you will be panicking about how to cope when you get home.  I remember just wanting them home so badly but the two nights i had to stay on i panicked the whole time thinking i couldnt cope!!

Which room are the babies in??  Which nurses are looking after them?  Carol was my favourite she was so good with libby and hilary the outreach nurse was fantastic when i wanted a good cry!

How exciting lorna and caz - your scans are on the same day.  I have visions of you both comparing pics in the cafe afterwards!  When you both go for your scans ask for the 4D ones too.  They gave me 2 normal scan pics and 2 4D ones so its worth asking for.  Libby looked like a king charles spaniel on her 4D scan.  How far she has come!!!  Did you both have 2 embies put in or one??  Thought i would ask - there may well be more twinnies on the way.  How exciting!

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the festivities.  

Love to everyone

cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

new pic!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

As you can see I'm very busy at work  

I just wanted to say Cat and Scooby you're pictures are so cute.

Hope you are all well

I might even go and do some work now  

Bye for now

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone...hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas 

Scooby...what a lovely pic Hun, Blake looks sooooo cute cant wait to see Brooke now. Sounds like they are doing really well too and your giving them the best start in life with your milk bet it's very tiering but will be so worth it  
Sounds like it all happened so fast and little Brooke didn't want Blake to be the first one out so stuck her foot in the way!    that will be a story to tell them when they are older.
anyway take care of yourself Hun and your lovely new family I'm sure they will be home soon xx

Cat- absolutely love your new pic!!

Need to catch up on the last few posts cos Ive not been on for a few days...been feeling a bit poo and slept alot but will be back later.

What's everyone got planned for tonight!! I'm still deciding wether to venture out or not...don't really want to be in the middle of a busy pub feeling nauseous so may just stay home most of my clothes are too tight anyway cos I'm so bloated!...oh well i will see,i might feel different later 

bye for now
love Caz xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, just wanted to pop on and 
 *wish you all the best New Year ever *  
Haven't been on of late as have run out of steam but think I am slowly generating some more.
Will not be pubbing it though, I still find the thought of all those jolly people quite daunting in my condition. Tee hee.
Scooby and Cat the new pics are ace, can't wait to see more.
Looking forward to more chitter chatter  next year. Gizmog


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just thought I would stop in and send everyone lots of     for 2008!

[fly]   HAPPY NEW YEAR   [/fly]

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

just wanted to pop in and say HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all 
I'm not venturing out to the pub tonight, I'm going to my sisters for a little family get together,  we all still get dressed up and stuff, its usually a good night and I feel this new year will be that little extra special with all the exciting plans for 2008. .

See you in 2008 girls xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]* HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL *[/fly]

Have a good time tonight whatever you're doing. Sending you lots of  for 2008

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Wishing you all a healthy and happy 2008.

To all you girlies lucky enough to be mummies, i hope you enjoy yourselves and for those not quite there yet - this will be your year!!!  

See you all in 2008

Cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone just popped on to wish yo all a...
HAPPY NEW YEAR!

have a fab time whatever you do see you in 2008  

love caz xxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!!

just popped on to send my wishes, needless to say we arent going out, we are going to stay in the warm and have a few glasses of wine, little Glenn is too young to be left with my mum yet (well thats what i think) im nt ready to leave him yet, i hope everyone has a fab night whatever you are doing and have a lovely day tomorrow, i have just done all the prep for tomorrows dinner so i can have a relaxing day tomorrow, my mum and dad are coming for dinner so it should be nice, does anyone else make a fuss of new years day dinner? we always do its like another xmas dinner, anyway enough of the waffling......love you all.x

                                                                                      xrachx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy New Year to one and All!!

This is it the year for lots of miracles!

Have a good night whatever you are doing, I'm trying to avoid alcohol for start of my new cycle as I was alcohol free for over a year before last cycle and that one was successful. I did have half glass of wine and lemonade with my lunch though!

Just a quite night in for me, and DH and our son just gone to bed.

Been to Next Sale today spent a fortune!!!! Then just read Caz's post and remembered that I'm about to start getting all bloated again so all those new clothes may be too tight in the not too distant future! But I need lots of new wardrobe as I've lost 56lb in weight doing weight watchers in the last year, so I need lots of smaller things as most of my clothes too baggy and I look like a bag of spuds!

Anyway, must go decide on something for our tea, I'm starving!

Have a good night and enjoy it!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

wishing you all a very " HAPPY NEW YEAR "
hope 2008 is lucky for everybody !!!!

lots of love 
vanessa & sophia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just popped on to wish everyone a Happy New Year.

Here is hoping that 2008 is amazing for you all.

Love

Anna xx

PS.....Welcome to the world little Blake and Brooke.  Keep growing stronger for Mummy and Daddy and you will soon be home. xxx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Happy new Year to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To start the new year off heres a little fun thing..... Tell us the following>........
1. Whats your New Year Resolution?
2. Whats your New Year Wish?

Love Claire


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all and Happy new year

I'm shattered-just been back to bed-I just can't handle the pace anymore!  

Hope you all had a good night. 

Claire-my resolutions are the usual-lose weight, drink less etc. I can't think of any exciting ones at the minute.

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello...hope everyone has had a nice new year!!
Ours was very quiet we couldn't be bothered to venture out in the cold in the end so stayed home all cosy  i even went to bed by 10.30pm cos i was so tierd...how boring is that! Anyway was awake by midnight thanks to the lovely neighbours setting off hundreds of fireworks!!! i was such a grump after that think DP was clad when i fell back to sleep   ....think this pregnancy is turning me into such a bore.

Had a nice day today though we went for a walk around York in the rain!!    

Oh and Lorna i just seen your post about our scan been on the same day..it would have been good to meet there but my scan isnt till 4.20pm!!! and i belive yours was 9 something(sorry terrible memory) what a shame 

Claire- my resolutions ?(gonna have to do a bit more thinking i think)  

love to all and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy new year girls.

Went out last night and didn't get in till 3.30am!     
We had a really good night though, we have been making the most of it this christmas as we are hoping we will have a baby on the way next so I have drunk so much! Dh is back at work on thursday so we are going to stop drinking as of then. 

I am so tired from everything, can't get out of bed before 10 some mornings. It is going to be weird getting back into routine, but I'm looking forward to it really, getting the tree down and looking forward to the next hurdles 2008 will bring!

Best wishes to you all for 2008!

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

just realised i forgot my new years wish Claire....to have a happy healthy baby/baby's and if i am allowed to push it to 2 wishes then my next would be that everyone gets there dreams come true in 2008 

xxxx

Jen sounds like you had a really good drunken night..."good on ya girl"now 2008 is here you have so much to luck forward to as does everyone else...i can feel it in my bones 
right i need to hit the sack I'm so tired and have work in the morning 
night night 

xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy new year everyone!!

Sounds like a lot of us have been boring and stayed in - me too!

I'm sorry to say my resolution is to lose weight.  I have decided I want to lose a bit more now the baby weight has gone because everything has gone "baggy".  I have signed up for some aerobics classes with my friend too.

My friend had a baby at 2 a.m. new years day four weeks early weighing 5 lbs, currently on SCBU.  Going to visit later, cant weight but i bet i wont believe that libby was ever that small!

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!! 

I had a brill night I went to my sisters and got very drunk . I had a terrible hangover yesterday, coming round abit now though!!! 

I don't normally make resolutions because I never stick to it. My wish is for a happy & healthy family.

I have taken all my xmas cards down and I'm taking tree & trimmings down tomorrow then I'm going to relax before I go back to work on Monday .

I'm going to send DP to chippy now cos Im starving and if he says no, then .

Oh, he's so good he's on his way 

All the best to you all for 2008


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

hi everyone

Wow,i thought it was just me that spent new years eve tucked up in bed, but you lot are as bad as me!!!      Me & DH saw the NEw year in tucked up in bed with a J20 and a piece of battenburg cake, and then i expressed milk.  Woo hoo!!! Party animal!!!

Just to update you the twins are doing really well. Blakes off the oxygen and his drips are all out. Hes just got to get fatter now!!! Hes still got the tube into his belly for his milk, but hes doung so well.  Brooke isnt far behind either, shes off the oxygen every 3 hours ( 3 hours on 3 hours off) and should be off it and the drips out by the weekend.  The Nurse even said today if they carry on doing as well as they have been they should be home earlier than they originally said, so fingers crossed they keep getting fatter!!  

Caz & Lorna - How wierd that your scans are on the same day - i bet you are sooooooo excited!!

Cat - I probably saw you today and didnt realise!!  Our Twins are still in the red room at the moment, but they are only still in there because the Blue room is full. They said today, really, Blake is ready to move down to Special Care, but they wont move him without Brooke so its just a matter of waiting for Brooke to catch up, and they might skip the blue room all together and go straight to special care next week!!!

Sorry to everyone ive missed, im so tired and so short of time!! Hope your all ok and sticking to you new years resolutions!!    

ps. Changed my pic to one of Brooke. Will upload a load properly when i get chance.

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123970.0

N xx


----------

